# 

## Ulash

-        .

               , ..           ,    - . 
     ,     -      , ..           3             .     ,  ,   -                   (. . .   15.01.2007  9).       ,    ,      .  -    .          ,   ,      ,    ,        .

 ,     ,    ,    : , , , , , , , ,  (    27.09.2006  32253/19).   (       ),       .        ,     12     . ..     21.01.09,    ,    21.01.08-20.01.09 .

    ,       "       "   115-.  ,         ,        ,           .    ,    -    -   ,       -;      -               ,        .    ,       ,    ,  ,   .      ,       .        90  (115- . 5 .1).   ,      -  ( ,  )         ,              ,        (115- . 5 .5).         .

       ,       .      (. 4      25.12.2006  370).   ,          ,          ,   ,   -   (. 4.2 . 13 115-).          ,               10     ,                      60  (. .   17.02.07  97).       (),            (   17.09.07  607).

,                   ( 9 . 13.1  N 115-),     ,      .  ,     .         , ,         ,      ,     ,     ,             .  ,        ,   -      ,      . 
   ,             ,      .          . :   12.01.09,   ,   90   ,   13.01.09.         , -,      90 .         7 .       ,     ,   .  6         ,      ,         .          11.01.10.    ?  .    ,      , ,      /.   ,         ,    .     90 ,     ,      .    .

    ( 1         22.06.1996 N 4 "     ,      - "),       (  )


     (3 )  ,   :
                     ( )    3     . ( 2       ()             ()   ,      ,    ,           18.03.2008 N 183).               . , ,    ,         .      ,     ,     ,   
  10    __  (    14.02.2008 N -6-3/102@.).    -   ,   ,    -   - ,             (. ).

:      (    20%),    ,            .          (    ,    . ).          (   183    12     ,             ) - 13%,    ;  ( 183  )  30%,    .          ,          .     17.09.2008.   17.09.07-16.09.08    186 ,    2008            2008    ,     .       13.01.2009,      13.01.08-12.01.09   .     2      ,     .      2009    ,     183 .     ,       ,      .    ,      ,    3  .  ,        ,  ,   .      ,   .       .       01.01.09.

----------


## 73



----------

> 


   ?

----------


## 73

> ?


    ,        .     5 .  .

----------


## bangbang

*Ulash*,       ?        ?    :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ulash

> :


  ,     .    .

----------


## Ulash

> ,        .


         ,     .        .

----------


## saigak

? 
     ,      .  ,      .

----------


## bangbang

,       3  -      ?

----------

..   Ulash        ,   ?   ? ..  ....         ...

----------


## tatyana1604

> ? 
>      ,      .  ,      .


        ,     ,              . -, .., -  ,  /   ..

----------


## bangbang

3 !!!!!!!

----------


## Ulash

> ,     ,              . -, .., -  ,  /   ..


  -     ?   ,         (   610  30/10/2008                     -     ( )  
,          ,   ).
    ,       .

----------


## Ulash

> 3 !!!!!!!


. .12 4 1

----------


## Ulash

*bangbang* .
,     .      - ,  13.1

----------


## Ulash

> ....         ...


    ?      :Smilie: ? 

"        " - -    .     ,         ,    -      90 ,   ,       90 . ,    .     -        ,     -   1      .

"                     ,                     . "
"            90 ,     30            :"
" ,        90        ,     90       ,       ,         90 . "

----------


## tatyana1604

,       .[/QUOTE]

    ,          ,    .....  - !    !            .....

----------

> 13.01.2009,      13.01.08-12.01.09   .     2      ,     .      2009    ,     183 .     ,       ,      .


 ...        , ,    13.04.09?  ?  :Smilie:

----------


## bangbang

*Ulash*,        ?

----------


## tatyana1604

> *Ulash*,        ?


  - ? -,     ,      .            .       ,          ,         ......?????

----------

> 10    __  (    14.02.2008 N -6-3/102@.).    -   ,   ,    -   - ,             (. ).


    , , .

----------


## tatyana1604

2008 .  ,    ...

----------


## bangbang

..    ?  ?    ?       ?

----------

tatyana1604, !

----------


## tatyana1604

> ..    ?  ?    ?       ?


!       20.04     , ..      2010 .,        ,         .!!!!!! ..            ....
   :

----------


## bangbang

*tatyana1604*,             ?
          . ,     .

----------


## tatyana1604

> *tatyana1604*,             ?
> 
>           . , 
> 
>     .


1.   !     ....
2.    ""     ,          ...
3.    .... :Frown:   ,       ....

----------


## Ulash

.      .    -  ,     -   .    -    ,         .
   .  ,  ,    ,     ,        .        2008 .
       115       (,     )  2007  ,       1 ,     1 .   (2)   ,      3  -   .

----------


## tatyana1604

,  ,        ......     ....  :Smilie:     ,      :Frown:

----------


## bangbang

*tatyana1604*,     -    ,     ,  ""

----------


## Ulash

,       ,        ,    -    ,          ,         .

----------


## tatyana1604

> 1 ,     1 .   (2)   ,      3  -   .


,         1 !!!   .      !!!!      ....  2-  3-         !  :Frown:   ,           ,       ,     4-  ......

----------


## tatyana1604

> ,       ,        ,    -    ,          ,         .


, ,     !?  ....

----------


## tatyana1604

> *tatyana1604*,     -    ,     ,  ""


....    :Smilie:     ,        -....!???   , , ??

----------


## Ulash

"   ".     ,        ,      ,   .       ,    ,  .    -         . ,     (, . ),     .     ,

----------


## bangbang

> 115       (,     )  2007  ,       1 ,     1 .   (2)   ,      3  -   .


    ?

----------


## bangbang

> "   ".     ,        ,      ,   .       ,    ,  .    -         . ,     (, . ),     .     ,


       , ..

----------


## bangbang

> ....       ,        -....!???   , , ??


,

----------


## Ulash

,     ,      ,  -    ,  .  ,     .    -2-3  ,     -    ,      .

----------


## tatyana1604

" "  !!    !         !!! (   .      !!!!!)

----------


## Ulash

*bangbang* .
 115   ,

----------


## bangbang

*Ulash*, ..           ,     ,   ,     ?  :Hmm:

----------


## tatyana1604

> *Ulash*, ..           ,     ,   ,     ?


        !!!!!!!     !         :Smilie:

----------


## Ulash

- ,      .

----------


## tatyana1604

? (        ??)

----------


## Ulash

> !!!!!!!


+1



> !


      .     ,      2 / 2008,  , ,     .     ( ),     ,      ,       .   ,   ,   .

----------


## Ulash

2,5  ( )  ,        .        ,        :Smilie:   :Wow:

----------


## tatyana1604

+1 -   ?

  : , !!!!    20.04  ,        , .  ...

    , ..   ,      2008 .,               !               ,   ,          ,       ,   , ..   .......    ,      .      ,           - !

----------


## tatyana1604

> 2,5  ( )  ,        .        ,


           (        ),          :Smilie:  :Smilie:       ,         :Smilie:     ,   ,  -   .... :Smilie: 
        +  !!!     , ..    -   -   .....

----------


## Ulash

+1 -       :Smilie:

----------


## bangbang

13.1  9 -

----------


## bangbang

,       ?          ?

----------


## Ulash

--.
      ,    . 
        !

----------


## tatyana1604

> 13.1  9 -


     2006 .     ,  ,  -     (    )  !  2007 .   ,    ,  .          90 ,                   !
     ,        !    !  ,      ,   ....

----------


## tatyana1604

> ,       ?          ?


!  :yes: 
      !

----------


## tatyana1604

> --.
>       ,    . 
>         !


 :yes:

----------


## tatyana1604

,     .  !     ,     !!  ,  ,    ,        .......   ,       ! ,     , ,     .......
!    .        !!!!

----------


## Ulash

*tatyana1604*
 -     .    -                   :Smilie:

----------


## tatyana1604

, :
1.    ,    2010 .
2.    .     ,       (     )  . (+        )
3.   . 3-    ,  ; +  . 10-    +   ( .    ,       )
4. !      :Smilie:

----------


## bangbang

!      !
1.                2009 ?
2.                      ? (          )

----------


## tatyana1604

> *tatyana1604*
>  -     .    -


      ,    , 610, .     !       ,     !
       ...

----------


## tatyana1604

!!!!    ,  603  17.09.2007 .

----------


## tatyana1604

> !      !
> 1.                2009 ?
> 2.                      ? (          )


1.      ,  ,            . ,       ,   ....     .... :  , , 6  .....     :Smilie: 
2.  ...

----------


## tatyana1604

.             ( ,    ,    .      ,        . ( ,    ,  ). 

     ,   1 ,          ,  ,      . 



!!! -  !    1 !

----------


## tatyana1604

,  :

      :
     2146  16  1993 .:              

   115-  25  2002 .:     ... - ,        ...   

      30.12.2001. (     270-  30  2006 .):

    -    18.10  ,     -     :

      " "     :

              ,      2.000  4.000 ; 
         ,    40.000  50.000 ; 
     ,     400.000  500.000        .

                 2.000  5.000       .

----------


## tatyana1604

,   .... , bangbang,   ,  ,        !!!!! -  ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Ulash

*tatyana1604*       ,     .       -    ,   .
"   2009    ,           ,        .      .  ,  2009                  . 
      .          ,       ()        ""  ,    " ".    ,      ,  ,         ,    .    ,   ,    ,    .  ,    "     "    "     ".

----------


## Ulash

2009   - ,   . +3,9 ..  ,     ,      4 .,         .       .

----------


## tatyana1604

-  ?  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## tatyana1604

,     ,  ........     ....

----------


## Ulash

,      2010.      ,  - ,      .        :Smilie: ,             .        :Wow:

----------


## bangbang

,    =)   2010 .

     -      ,      ,        -     ?

----------


## tatyana1604

> ,    =)   2010 .
> 
>      -      ,      ,        -     ?


      ?? :Smilie:           ,

----------


## Ulash

*bangbang*  -      .    -    .    ,     .

----------


## Ulash

,      ,

----------


## bangbang

(

----------


## tatyana1604

> (


 ,   ?

----------


## bangbang

> ,   ?


, 
 ,      3

----------


## Ulash

-    ,    ,   .         ,        .      .    ,     .   ,      -    ,  ,

----------


## tatyana1604

> , 
>  ,      3


   ,     ,       ,   !       !

----------


## tatyana1604

> -    ,    ,   .         ,        .      .    ,     .   ,      -    ,  ,


    ???  ,        ,     ?????  :Smilie:   ! ,        :Smilie:  ,   ,     (,   ..)           ,      ....... (    )

----------


## tatyana1604

[QUOTE=Ulash;51938017]  -        .

....    ,  ,   -                   (. . .   15.01.2007  9). 

,    :Smilie:  -         ...

----------


## tatyana1604

[QUOTE=Ulash;51938017]  -        .

     (3 )  ,   :
                     ( )    3     .

,   ,        3- ,   ,      ,   ??? :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## tatyana1604

[QUOTE=Ulash;51938017]  -        .

:      (    20%),    ,            .          (    ,    . ). 

    !!!     ,          !!!!!!!!!
   -    30%     ,         ....   , ,      .....

----------


## tatyana1604

-   ......   :Smilie:   :Wink:

----------


## Ulash

*tatyana1604*.
    83-85.   ,            :Smilie: .
           ?      . ,    -  1 .  ,           - .         ,      ,     .    -,    .
 ,        ,    .    .              .     ,       .

----------


## Ulash

-     ?     -?  ,      26 % = +++.     ,   20%    .  -   ,         .         ,     .  20%    ,          .         .       -          .   / .

----------


## Ulash

.  -     -  .       ,  -...     ,       -     -  ,        ,    - " "     :Smilie:

----------


## tatyana1604

......    , ..       ......    ,       :Smilie:   ,      ,           ??   ,      ???  :Smilie:   :Smilie: 
   ,     .  .,         ......           ........  - ,   !       .......

----------

> " "  !!    !         !!! (   .      !!!!!)


. ,       ,         -,  .       .

----------


## saigak

""  ""  ?    ""  ?

----------


## bangbang

=)      :Embarrassment: 
  ,   ?  :Dezl: 
              ()   ,      ,    ,      - ?

----------

> ,    , 610, .     !       ,     !
>        ...


....." "......     

      2008        2009 .  .    ? ()

----------

> ""  ""  ?    ""  ?


      ,   .

----------


## Ulash

.

----------


## DRTC

.....

----------


## bangbang

> .


 !!!

----------

,    , ,   ,  .      .   .      ? , !

----------


## DRTC

.18.15       ...      ..

----------


## Ulash

,        .   -   ,  .         ,         ,      .     , -   ,    -  .      -     ,   .   - ,        .    ,        ().      ,     .        .

----------

,

----------


## Ulash

18  2006  N 109-





7.      ()   ,         ,              ,       ,      .
   .

 ,      -   ,  ,              ,   " ".     .    -

----------


## DRTC

.....   ???  :Cool:

----------


## Ulash

.    .         .   . :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## tatyana1604

> ....." "......     
> 
>       2008        2009 .  .    ? ()


   ,        ,         ,      .... ..     ...       .... :Smilie:

----------


## tatyana1604

> ,


     ???  :Smilie:

----------


## tatyana1604

> ,        .   -   ,  .         ,         ,      .     , -   ,    -  .      -     ,   .   - ,        .    ,        ().      ,     .        .


 !

----------


## tatyana1604

> ,    , ,   ,  .      .   .      ? , !


  ?       ?

----------


## tatyana1604

> ""  ""  ?    ""  ?


!       !!!!          ,   ,   .

----------


## tatyana1604

> . ,       ,         -,  .       .


        . 
          ,  1000   ?

----------


## saigak

> !       !!!!          ,   ,   .


        .    .

----------


## saigak

> ,        ,         ,      .... ..     ...       ....


     ,   .  (    )    .

----------


## DRTC

> ?       ?


                1        ....            ""

  ...      ,      ,       ...   ....     ???

..
 ,  , ,  ...

----------


## tatyana1604

> .    .


 
  ......        , ,  -   ...

----------


## tatyana1604

> ,   .  (    )    .


    ?
-        ,      ,   ....

----------


## tatyana1604

> 1        ....            ""
> 
>   ...      ,      ,       ...   ....     ???
> 
> ..
>  ,  , ,  ...


         .. ,   -  -  .....
 ,    ,  ,        ....
    - ,    ....???? :Smilie:

----------

> . 
>           ,  1000   ?


 1000 ,   ,    ,  ,      ,    .        .      ,       ?

----------

, 19.01.08  ,    ,     .
   ,      .
  :
 30.09.2008
  15.07.2009
..       19.01.09  15.07.09 - 178 
  - 30%



> *Ulash*  ... :     (    20%),    ,            ...


  -  ?
  ,   ,     .-       .
         20%,         90 .

----------

115-
"...     - ,         ,    ,    ,           ;
     - ,     ;..."
..     -  -          20%    .-?
        15.07.09      15.07.09,          ,    ?

----------


## DRTC

> ,    ,  ,        ....
>     - ,    ....????


    .....

             ,          ???  :Frown:

----------


## tatyana1604

.  .  ,    ,  ,    ,    . ! ,     ,         ,   : " ,        .."   "          ,       . ,                  ,      ,     . ,                "!!!!!!!!  :Smilie: 
     ......         . ! Ulash - ,     ...  ....   ,    . ....

----------


## tatyana1604

> .....
> 
>              ,          ???


       ,   ,      ,     ...         ...  .....,    .     . ,   !

----------


## tatyana1604

:       ....  :Smilie:

----------


## tatyana1604

> 1000 ,   ,    ,  ,      ,   .        .      ,       ?


  ,  ,       .... (      .         ,     .......)
  ,    ....            (   -  ,   :Smilie: )    , :  ",  ",           :Smilie:      : " ,    ,     ...". 
      .....     ,  ,            - .....      :Smilie:      , ,        .. :Smilie: 
        .... !

----------


## tatyana1604

> 115-
> "...     - ,         ,    ,    ,           ;
>      - ,     ;..."
> ..     -  -          20%    .-?
>         15.07.09      15.07.09,          ,    ?


           ,        ......   3-       (..     ,       )   ....   ,    ,  . ,  .  :Smilie:

----------


## tatyana1604

,         :

----------

,    :
-  , ..          .   .-,     ;
-  , ..     .  .-     ;
- , ..    .  .-     .
 -, ,   .
- ,        -       - -?         .

----------

> .... !


,  ,     ,    , ,     (,  ... :Frown:    ).       .  .

----------


## tatyana1604

> ,    :
> -  , ..          .   .-,     ;
> -  , ..     .  .-     ;
> - , ..    .  .-     .
>  -, ,   .
> - ,        -       - -?         .


  ,  ,  ....
          ,     ,   90 ,        .... :Smilie:

----------


## tatyana1604

, -     :


:        .           ?

:

 . 


 16  2007 . N 21-18/579

 . 1 . 1 . 235      ,    .    ,     ,    .
 . 1 . 236   ,      ,    ,     ,          - ,     ,   (  ,   ),     .
  . 1 . 237            ,   . 1 . 236            .
         (  ,   . 238  )    ,     .
                 ,      .
 ,    ,          - ,     ,  ,     ,          .
   . 3 . 238      (   ,     )    ,      -    .
   ,      ,      ,   . 241  .
   . 2 . 243     (    ),     ,             (    )     ( )    ,      ,     15.12.2001 N 167- "      ".           (    ),           .
 . 2 . 10  N 167- ,                   ,  . 24  .
  . 1 . 7  N 167-    ,           N 167-.
    ,               ,        - ,        ,       .
                  25.07.2002 N 115- "       ".
           ,       ,   ,    ,       .
         ,     . ,              (   ,    ,    ).
 . . 3  7 . 243   ,            20-  ,    ,       ,   ,   30  ,     .





2 
..
16.07.2007

----------


## tatyana1604

,         :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: 
   .      .  .    ....

----------


## tatyana1604

> ,    :
> -  , ..          .   .-,     ;
> -  , ..     .  .-     ;
> - , ..    .  .-     .
>  -, ,   .
> - ,        -       - -?         .


 
 115-:

"    -                  ,      ,        ,      ,       ,   ,   ;"

----------

115-
.6.1
".1 ,     ,    ,   ,   .3 .6  ,        ,       .2 .6  .
.2       ,     ,    ,           : ...
...
.4     ,     ,    ,             . 
...
.8     60  ....
....          ...."
      ,          . 
,   ,      .

----------


## vesnas

... ,       :

1        (    )
2        , ,  
3    (   )
4   3        10  (     ,    ?)      ....
       (26%    30% )

----------


## tatyana1604

> 115-
> .6.1
> ".1 ,     ,    ,   ,   .3 .6  ,        ,       .2 .6  .
> .2       ,     ,    ,           : ...
> ...
> .4     ,     ,    ,             . 
> ...
> .8     60  ....
> ....         
> ...


 
 :yes:

----------


## tatyana1604

> ... ,       :
> 
> 1        (    )
> 2        , ,  
> 3    (   )
> 4   3        10  (     ,    ?)      ....
>        (26%    30% )


 
   ......   ,   ..        (      , .      ) +   3- ,  ,        .

----------

*vesnas*,

----------


## tatyana1604

......
(   . ,     . )

----------


## bangbang

*tatyana1604*,        :Embarrassment:

----------


## vesnas

,  -   .,      .   3000 ...        ?

----------


## tatyana1604

> *tatyana1604*,


 
     3  ... :Smilie:          ,    .... :Smilie:               (- -  400    ,         ...... :Smilie: )

----------


## tatyana1604

> ,  -   .,      .   3000 ...        ?


-  -      (     .... ,  ,  ....)      :  .     ,   /   ,          ...... (    :Smilie: ,    ,         ! :Smilie: )
     ,   ......       ,           ,     , - ,     2      
     ,    :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## bangbang

!

----------


## vesnas

tatyana1604,,       ?

----------


## tatyana1604

> tatyana1604,,       ?


    ,     :Smilie:

----------


## tatyana1604

> !

----------


## bangbang

> 


 ,   ,      ...

----------


## tatyana1604

> ,   ,      ...


    , ?    -    .      (   ...),

----------


## bangbang

(  ):
 - 30%   ,  13%  
 -  ,   
 -   

 ?

----------


## 78

,   !

----------

[QUOTE=tatyana1604;51965463]        .  .  ,    ,  ,    ,    . ! ,     ,         ,   : " ,        .." 

    !       !             !  -.

----------

> 18  2006  N 109-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.      ()   ,         ,              ,       ,      .
>    .
> 
>  ,      -   ,  ,              ,   " ".     .    -


  --

----------


## Ulash

.    -    ,  ,        :Smilie:

----------


## DRTC

> :       ....


      ...   ????

----------


## DRTC

> - ,        -       - -?         .

----------


## bangbang

?  -    .   ,  . ,     ?

----------


## DRTC

,

----------

> !       20.04     , ..      2010 .,        ,         .!!!!!! ..            ....
>    :



, ,      ,    ,     ,   ?

----------


## tatyana1604

> (  ):
>  - 30%   ,  13%  
>  -  ,   
>  -   
> 
>  ?


!  :Smilie: 




> , ,      ,    ,     ,   ?


       :      ,      ! :Smilie: 




> ?  -    .   ,  . ,     ?


!         2-   :Smilie: 




> 


 ,   ,   -   .....      115-   .... :Smilie: 




> ...   ????


-   ,    ,         .......   - ,  ....  ,        ,  ,       ,     ,   ,          ,        ....... :Smilie: 

[quote=;51967298]


> .  .  ,    ,  ,    ,    . ! ,     ,         ,   : " ,        .." 
> 
>     !       !             !  -.


! :Smilie:    ,   ""  ,           !     ? :Smilie: 

,    ,    ,      !  :Smilie:   :Smilie:  
      ????  -    ,   ,     ....
  - "" ,  ....    ....

 .       7      -. .

----------

,      (  ) .    ,          ,          .      .    ,  ,  2009 ,       2008 . ,     ,     .    ,     ,    .      , . ,     ,    2010 .  -        -,    , / , - ,     ,..         .       .

----------


## tatyana1604

> , .


   ,        -  ......

----------


## vesnas

(400    1000 )    ?

----------


## saigak

,  .

----------


## vesnas

,    ,?

----------


## tatyana1604

> ,    ,?


,  183

----------


## gavrilova_julia3

,  ,

----------


## tatyana1604

> ,  ,


-,     .... :Smilie:  .     ? :Smilie:

----------

?       .

----------

:        .

----------


## tatyana1604

> ?       .


        .....................
-  ,  ? , ........

----------


## saigak

> :        .


      ,         .

----------


## nvolosko

:      ,      ,     -  30% ,        13% .    ,      .      ?     ?           ?             ?      .    -  ,

----------


## tatyana1604

> :      ,      ,     -  30% ,        13% .


,  (   ,        183 )        13%, ..     




> ?


!              !!!!!!!!!!




> ?


!      




> ?      .


      ...
    -    ,  ,  , ..    ,

----------

.      , ,              ,        .
.          ,           ?

  !

----------


## tatyana1604

> .      , ,              ,        .
> .          ,           ?
> 
>   !


        , ..          ,   . ,   ,    ,            . ,        ,        :Smilie:          .......... :Smilie:

----------


## irarap

, :
1)           ,      ? (      "  ", ,     )
2)      ,      ,       "",     -     ?
3)  ,    " " -     "     ",        .      ?

----------


## irarap

-   ,   ,     183    ?   ,     ...

----------


## Victory

> ,     ...


  .




> ,      ? (      "  ", ,     )


   ,    "" -       /     . ,  .      .   ,     ,     -    .

----------


## irarap

,

----------


## Lemori

,

----------


## irarap

,     :
, :
1)          ,      ? (     "  ", ,     )
2)      ,      ,       "",     -     ?
3)  ,    " " -     "     ",        .   ,   ?

----------


## Markisa1979

,  -:   4  ,   ,   ,  .    :          ?
 !!!

----------

> ,  -:   4  ,   ,   ,  .    :          ?
>  !!!


.

----------


## Markisa1979

-  -   ,  ,        ?   ,    ,   . 
 !

----------


## Markisa1979

....? :Frown:

----------


## tatyana1604

> ,     :
> , :
> 1)          ,      ? (     "  ", ,     )


       !!!!!!       ,   ,    ,          .       !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




> ,     :
> , :
> 2)      ,      ,       "",     -     ??


    ,     ?  ,   !          !





> ,     :
> , :
> 3)  ,    " " -     "     ",        .   ,   ?


     ,      ,      ,    ?? ?    .                     ,          ,    ,    ,     !

----------


## tatyana1604

> -  -   ,  ,        ?   ,    ,   . 
>  !


 ,   ,    ,    ,

----------


## Victory

> ,     ?


!    .  ,  ,   .

----------


## tatyana1604

> !    .  ,  ,   .


  :Redface:  :Redface:  :Redface:         !!!! :Smilie:        ....

----------


## Markisa1979

-      ?

----------


## tatyana1604

> -      ?


     ??? :Wow:

----------


## irarap

"   "     -    ?        ?

----------


## Markisa1979

> ???


 ""     30%  ,        .

----------


## Victory

" 30%  13% -  , .

----------


## Markisa1979

> " 30%  13% -  , .


!!!

----------

> -      ?


182 1 01 02030 01 1000 110

----------


## tatyana1604

> ""     30%  ,        .


 
   .............     :
182 1 01 02030 01 1000 110 -       ,    ,      
182 1 01 02021 01 1000 110 -       ,    ,   1  224    ,   ,   ,     ,     ,

----------


## Ulash

> "   "     -    ?


.



> ?


      .       ?

   -  .   115- - .13 .5 -         -  ,      .   .11 .2              ,       ,          .

   . 15   .6 -     ,    -  . .     .    17.02.07  97,    .

----------

:    , ,   ,        ,          ?     ?     , ..          ,       ,     , , ?

----------


## Ulash

-  ,        ,        -    ,      .    -              ,    .      "",           (     . ).   ,    ,     .
     ,     . 79  -       ,     3

----------

.     (  ,     ).      .    ( )    .   .     .    .   ?      . 
1.    ? 
2.     (      )?
3.     ?       ?
     ,      ?  ,      ,       ,     ?

----------


## Ulash

.
    ,     ,   .
,        ,      .11 .77 .    . 84,       . - "  ".           ,    .    ""  ,         .       "    .11 .77          "

----------

. .       24.04.09. ,    ,     ,  ,      (    ())      .    , ?   . 
  .            (    )?

----------


## Ulash

10            .
  ,         ,  , ,    . , ,      .   ,          1        -    . ..     ,       ,         .       , .         .         .  , ,        90     90 .           ,       ,           - -     .            2 ,      1   -,  ,  ,  .            .

----------


## tatyana1604

> . .       24.04.09. ,    ,     ,  ,      (    ())      .    , ?   . 
>   .            (    )?


-   ,        ????????????????            ,     , ..   ,          .....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tatyana1604

> .


!            





> ,        ,      .11 .77 .    . 84,       . - "  ".           ,    .    ""  ,         .       "    .11 .77          "


    ??  .        .....

----------


## tatyana1604

1.    
2.   . (  : http://depositfiles.com/folders/DFSBKYJJT)    .
3.        . ,   . ,     (    , ..    - 3       .  .      )
4.      . ,   .2 .77   (.79)    3-     
5.    ,    
    .    !!!!

----------

!            ., .   ?    ,   ,        .

----------


## bangbang

:Smilie: 
 :     (  . ,   . ),   .  -        :Embarrassment:

----------


## bangbang

,        :Embarrassment:

----------

-    .  . 
1.   (  ?).
2.  ,    -.
3.    (  )  . (  ,   ).      (               
4.    13%,    .        .
5.      .
 .     . ,             .
  .   25.03.2009.       24.04.2009.    ,      ?

----------


## Ulash

** 
 200  .    ,   .

----------

#200

----------

5.    ,    
    .    !!!![/QUOTE]
..         30%? ,    ?    ,    ?

----------


## Ulash

.     - 183           .
    -       , ..   ,        .    - ,       .     -  ,   .       . 11 .77.    -    (),       "  ".  -       - "     ...         -           .       "  " ..   ,   ". , ..          .     ,  . ,     ,    ,     .       ,       1 .

----------


## tatyana1604

> -  ,   .       . 11 .77.    -


     "" !!! ..     1 ,   . .      ! :Smilie: 




> -       , ..   ,        .


  -     ,                , .       1 .

----------


## tatyana1604

> -    .  .


        -   




> (  ?).


 




> 2.  ,    -.







> 3.    (  )  . (  ,   ).      (


,           (    )




> 4.    13%,    .        .


  30%,        13%,  30% -  ,  13% -   (       )       




> 5.      .


,     




> . ,             .







> .   25.03.2009.       24.04.2009.    ,      ?


    ???         , ..     ,

----------


## tatyana1604

> ..         30%? ,    ?    ,    ?


,    -   ???   ,    ,  ,      ,   .   ..,          ! :Smilie:

----------


## tatyana1604

> .     .    .


    ,          ,       ,    ,      ,         3-      90       .

----------


## tatyana1604

> !            ., .   ?    ,   ,        .


  ,        ,    ,       (     ,     ,    , .. -   )
    :
  //    -,

----------


## Ulash

[QUOTE=tatyana1604;52030675]    "" !!! ..     1 ,   . .      ! :Smilie: 

1  -      .  -     90 .       .           1  -     "", ,   .  - . 
          ,     .       3  ,  .  .   3         ,      .            .           .

----------


## tatyana1604

Ulash,           , - :Smilie:  :Smilie: 

.   .  3-        ,          . 90     ,        ,           . ,        .      (    ,       - 1    )

       . 90  -     ?!!! :Wow:        90 ,     90          (       .  3- )  ,      . , ,  ,  .             90 ,   1 .

"          ,     .       3  ,  .  ."

 ,        . ,      3 ,  ,             . .

"           ."

  ,   

,     
,       90 .

"          ."

  , !!! :Smilie:  :Smilie: 


       , !
   .   .     ,     90 !!!!!

----------

> 30%,        13%,  30% -  ,  13% -   (       )       
> 
>      13%?    ,     .
> 
> 
>         , ..     ,


..,     , ,   ,    ,       ?

----------

> 30%,        13%,


     13%?    ,     .

----------


## tatyana1604

> ..,     , ,   ,    ,       ?


 
 , ,    ,       ,   ....,         .
             . (       . ,    ,  "        ....")

----------


## tatyana1604

,     ,
        ,      (    ,     ),     (    ),        3     ,  ,    .,          (  ,   ) 

  ,   ,    ,       ......

----------


## tatyana1604

> 13%?    ,     .


  , "       13%", ,   ,      ,   13%

----------

.   .

----------

, ,       ?

----------


## tatyana1604

> , ,       ?


        15  (  ,        ),  ,  -????     ,

----------

,  (  )   .         ,        .

----------


## tatyana1604

> ,  (  )   .         ,        .


     ............

 ,  ,  ,  ,        15 ? !   ? ! ,     .
          ,    ,     ....

----------


## tatyana1604

, 18.03.08       ,     ,         

     10        

     ,       (.1)           ,          ().

----------


## tatyana1604

.......

http://depositfiles.com/folders/KFIBEAEAV

----------


## tatyana1604

,      -  :

"    ?       66   .   ,              ,       ."

----------

.  ,      . - .      (  ,   01.03.09,     01.03.09  28.02.10)  ?

----------


## tatyana1604

> 01.03.09  28.02.10

----------



----------

, ,       ?  ,        ?

----------


## saigak

. .       -  .          ,   .

----------

!

----------


## 73

.

----------


## Nezdana

> - ? -,     ,      .            .       ,          ,         ......?????


, ,       (     )      .      , -,  ,          - .

----------

> - .


,   ,    .

----------


## P&M

2007  ,     30%,  2008   ,      (30%)   13%    :Embarrassment:         ?????  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------

> ?????


      ...  ... 200...    13%.         ,       30%.  ....... 200..    .        (     ).   .1 .231  .7 .78   .
    .

----------

. .

 . 4 . 78     ,     182 1 01 02030 01 1000 110   19 800  .,                       182 1 01 02021 01 1000 110   8580 .,                                   182 1 01 02021 01 1000 110. 
       ,      2008 .      ""  ..             . ,          2008 .   30%,      13%.

1.	  ..          .
2.	2.     ..              .
3.	3.      1-.
4.	4.                          182 1 01 02030 01 1000 110        19 800  .,   :   31.01.2008 N 12   6600 .,  29.02.2008 N 131   6600 .,  31.03.2008 N 200   6600 .

..                              
 ""              ---------       .. 



 ""              ---------       ..

----------


## P&M

... !!!! !!!!!!!! :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------

...

----------


## Markisa1979

-,   :  , ,         13%  30%.   :    14/07/08-14/10/08,    (        ) 14/07/08,     15/09/08-14/07/09.     14/07/09.      13%  30%,     183 ?
 !

----------


## Markisa1979

???  , /  ,  ,  ... :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------

183     .         183 ,    13%.     ,          183 ,     30%  .     30%.    01.01.09   ,   183     .   .     .      ( ,    (   )).

----------


## Markisa1979

!!!  :yes:

----------


## tatyana1604

-  ,         183  ** 

:     -? ,

----------

,       .      2008 .   .  2008   .  2009          (   2009 .). .
1.       ?  13  30?
2.       .    ?  13  30?

----------

,   ,    .
 .  2009       .      90             ,     . .

----------


## tatyana1604

> ,       .      2008 .   .  2008   .  2009          (   2009 .). .
> 1.       ?  13  30?
> 2.       .    ?  13  30?


 .... :Smilie: 
  (    )   13%, ..         ....  ,     , ...

----------


## tatyana1604

> ,   ,    .
>  .  2009       .      90             ,     . .


,   ,      ,   ,     -   ,  ,    ,   ,        :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:  (,        )
  ,      ,     ,      "    "  :Smilie: 
,     :Wink:

----------

> ....
>   (    )   13%, ..         ....  ,     , ...


    13%.     .   ?    .     .        1 .   (  ,     )  .     .    . ,     ,   ,      ,   .     "" .    .       ?     .

----------


## saigak

,          ? ,      ,        .         .       ,     ?

----------

,  ....

----------

!!!  2008.       , ..     .    2008.  30%...         ,    ?
  ?          ?    ? ..  2009.    ...(   183 )...

----------

, , .      30  2005 .  03-05-01-04/225,                ,            183      , ,       13%.   ?

----------


## tatyana1604

> , , .      30  2005 .  03-05-01-04/225,               ,            183      , ,       13%.   ?


        183   ,  ???

----------


## tatyana1604

> ,   .     "" .    .       ?     .


        1 ,             ??? 
       ,  
" ,                            ,                ."

----------

> 1 ,             ??? 
>        ,  
> " ,                            ,                ."


    ,      ?    ?    ,        , ?

----------

> !!!  2008.       , ..     .    2008.  30%...         ,    ?
>   ?          ?    ? ..  2009.    ...(   183 )...


    .      2008 .         : " ". ,        .

----------

Ulash.   .  26.01.09.         30.05.08.           - .    13%.           08.04.09     .     , -      30% .       - " .. ,      2-  (   ?)"

    "       ,        .      :    ,          .   ,      .         (  )       . 
 ,   .

----------


## irarap

:
         :
      ,   .

  ? -        ?      ,   -  ?

----------

-    13.02.09  03-04-06-01/32       :             
 "         -      .          12- ,    ,      30     " .

----------


## Nezdana

> ,      ?    ?    ,        , ?


    (. )   ?

----------

? ,     .

----------


## irarap

, ,  -    ?

----------


## irarap

,      ...
      ?     ?

----------


## tatyana1604

> ,      ?    ?    ,        , ?


          .
    -   ,        ,    ,        -   !!!!!!

----------


## tatyana1604

> :
>          :
>       ,   .
> 
>   ? -        ?      ,   -  ?


 
 -    ,     ,   -      !

----------


## tatyana1604

> ,      ...
>       ?     ?


 :yes:

----------


## irarap

C!
  ,    ,           ,      ?         ...

----------


## tatyana1604

> C!
>   ,    ,           ,      ?         ...


-,    , , ,   ,        
 -, ,   .       ...

----------


## irarap

, ,  
 ...

----------

-    ,        . ( 13%  30 %).        .      -       ?  ,      ,     .

----------


## Ulash

,
  .  .       ,        .      ,      13% ,    ,   ,     .
           ,        .

----------

"".   -    , ....        ,        2.,      ,    ,  ,     ,        ,            .                    ,   .

----------

? ,   ,       ?     ?

----------


## saigak

,    -  .      -  .     .,  ,     .   2 ,   4  .

----------


## Markisa1979

-: ,     ,      ,       .     ,       2010.            2    ,     ?  -     .
 !

----------

,          -      (   . . )?
        -?
  ,   -  ?
  -,  ? 
       ?

    , ,       ,  -        ( ,   ,    , -),  ,      .
     - .  .

----------


## Markisa1979

,      - :       22,08,08,      30,03,09,      22/08/10.   ,   ,  -   ,          ...

 -,    ""     ,      ...

!

----------


## Markisa1979

.  -!

----------

.   -      -     .

----------


## Markisa1979

,      ...    :Frown:

----------


## Markisa1979

- , 800000.    ... :Frown:

----------


## dreamnad

,         ?

----------


## aksd

> ,         ?


.        3-  (      ).

----------


## Markisa1979

,       -             ,        .       3 .    ,     .   ,  ,    -         ...    .  -   - ...  :Confused:

----------


## dreamnad

aksd,,        , ..   .  .  :yes:  :Big Grin: 

..               .  ,       ,       ,         ,         .

----------


## dreamnad

,          +(  )  +   ( ,           (   ))++  3    +  ( ,     ,          2- ).    (   ,  ).     2,5       7 (!) .          +  +   :Wow:

----------

,   ,          (       ) -     ,   2000, 4000 . 
      3 ,  ,   ,     (),      ,       ,  ,      ,    (    ).
  ,    ,   - -,         ,     .
  ,       -        ( )    ,      (      ).

----------


## dreamnad

(..   ..  ),       ,      ,  ,             .  :Embarrassment:   :Frown:

----------


## aksd

.     ..   2008     2- - ( ).   -, .,  ..       .     ()             (   ),    .     .      . " "    ,  .  : " ,  " (    ).       .       .    ...        .          ,     .      .   .      - .  ,   . ,      . 
 ,      .     .

----------


## vesnas

...   ....     ?

----------

, .
,          "",      ()?     "".
.

----------


## Julast

,    ,  . 
         : ",  ."      -      .

----------


## Alena-25-83

,      ,        ,

----------


## Lemori



----------


## tatyana1604

> ,      ,        ,


    ???
    (  ),         ,    ,    ,    ,            ......

        ,         ......

----------


## vesnas

3 ,  ,        - ?

----------


## oliala

-    ,     , ..   .  ?    - ?

-    ?  12 .          183  ?   1.03.09 ,     183   . 2008-2009 ,  ,    2009 183 .   % ?

----------

,     ,     .      -  ,      -  (     ).         -  ..   ?  ,      2009 , ..  2008     (    ),     2010 .              ?

----------


## Blanche

,   ,        - ,    , 1.    2               183 ,      ? 2.    ,          ?  :Embarrassment:     ,       :Embarrassment:

----------


## aksd

> ,   ,        - ,    , 1.    2               183 ,      ? 2.    ,          ?     ,


1.          ,      (.   ).
2.     ,       .      .    .

----------


## Blanche

,  .    .    .  :Smilie:   :yes:

----------


## aksd

> 3 ,  ,        - ?


     ,  ?  ,    .     ,    ,     .

----------


## aksd

> 3 ,  ,        - ?


     ,  ?  ,    .     ,    ,     .

----------


## 2009

,        5000 .   ?     8000 ?    ?
       ,                 ?

----------

!!!!
     17 ,       1 , ..     2 .       ?
             10 .

----------


## saigak

850 000 ,  .

----------


## Genya2

!
,    ...      .
                     (    ),    ,    ?

----------


## tinkaer

-

----------


## Genya2

:-)   ,      ,         ?

----------


## tinkaer



----------


## Genya2

?

----------


## 2009

,

----------


## 2009

,            1,5      .....
 ,      ,  ,    ....

----------


## Genya2

2009,   ,              ,      ,             (..      ).          ,     (      ).

----------


## 2009

Genya2
   ,    ,    ....             ?

        ?     -       ....

----------


## Genya2

2009,      ...              .         ( ..      ), ..           .   :Frown:      ...

----------

> 2009,      ...              .         ( ..      ), ..           .       ...


     ,       .
               (      ).

----------


## Genya2

,         .          ,        ,      .  ..      ,       ,   3       (   ). ?

----------

> ,         .          ,        ,      .  ..      ,       ,   3       (   ). ?


 ,     ,     .
           -   

  :
  ()
     .   ,       .

----------


## Genya2

> ,     ,     .


       ,  ,   ...    ,      ???

----------


## 2009

Genya2
   ?    ,   ,  ,   ,  ,   -   ,         ,         . 
    ....

,        (  1,5 ,     )           (  ),         .... .....

----------


## 2009

(  ,..       ...)
    . ,  .  ( )    ?

----------


## Genya2

2009,
..          ???

----------


## 2009

Genya2

----------


## 2009

....         -        ( , ), ,  (  )

----------


## Genya2

#329    ,       (   ,    ,      ).        (    ).    ,    :-)

----------


## oliala

> ,  ,   ...    ,      ???


    . 
   , ..     - 2  .    1 .  ,   .    ,  .

----------


## 2009

oliala
,          3     -     ,       1 ,          ....        ...               ...
      .      ?       ?

----------


## 2009

2010       ?         ?

----------


## Genya2

> . 
>    , ..     - 2  .    1 .  ,   .    ,  .


 -     ...          ,    .... :Hmm:

----------


## oliala

> 2010       ?         ?


        ,  .    ?

----------


## oliala

> oliala
> ,          3     -     ,       1 ,          ....        ...               ...
>       .      ?       ?


      ?    1 ,    .
    , ...  -     (   ).
  .

----------


## 2009

*oliala*, 



> -    ?


  ?     ?         ,         ...
[quote]      ?    1 ,    .
    , ...  -     (   ).[quote]
  1.08.09,   2.08.09.....    ... ..        ... ..   ....       -  ...
..  -    ,       ...    ?

      ...

----------

,      ,         ?       ? :Embarrassment:

----------

> -    ,     , ..   .  ?    - ?
> 
> -    ?  12 .          183  ?   1.03.09 ,     183   . 2008-2009 ,  ,    2009 183 .   % ?

----------

> ,   ,    .
>  .  2009       .      90             ,     . .


 ,  -  ,           ,     , ,   ,   ,      2 .

----------


## vesnas

....       ,         -- (      )

----------


## pretty

,      .     ,   ?       ? :Wink:

----------


## 333

( .)     .  ,   -    ..  -    ,      .

----------


## .

, , :    (),     .,  30/09   .  -     (     ),     3   : .,   .        .  ,       .?    :      ,     ?
-, !!!!

----------


## pretty

*333*,     ,   ,    .  :Embarrassment:        ,     . 
 ?

----------


## 333

-     .          ,     -  .  .

----------


## pretty

*333*, !     .  :yes:

----------


## K

, , .      :      ( )    , . 30% , 26 %     ( ,  )     ,   ..   ?

----------

, !!!!!!     - ,        .          ...? ,   ,   .

----------


## Gej

.

    :

      -     ?
 ,  ?

     . 13  30? 

       .      ,       .      -     ,  13% ?

,     , -  ,  .    .

 ,     "   -"

----------


## 2009

....
 13% (       6 ,    30%   ).      ...

----------

,     .         .           ,       .   ?

----------


## 1985

,   "           ** ".    -  .,   hjpf9@mail.ru     .
 !!!

----------

, ,  ,    /  , .. -          ,     .       .   02.07.09 +       18.12.09         . ..         .      02.07.09    ,   ,     ,             ,           .        ?     ?           .  ?   -   ?

----------


## aksd

.  ,     .      .   -,     ,     .        .

----------

,  ,             ?      .     ?   ,        - ..   2            , (     ).      ?

----------


## aksd

.       .

----------

?     .

----------


## aksd

> ?


     ?        ?

----------

,         , ..    ,  ,  ,     -       ,      .     -  .

        -         .

----------


## aksd

.     . ... (   ), ,     ,       .        .   ,  , ,    .   : ",  ,  ,        ".     .    .     .  ,   ,  (  ),    (  ,      ?).   ,    ,  -    ....     . , ,   ,  .

----------

,                ?

----------

.9.  13.1   N 115-( .    28.06.2009 N 127-): "    ()          ,      ,    ,     ,         ,                      ,         .            .
( .    23.07.2008 N 160-)"

-, ..   :Wow:     .

----------


## aksd



----------


## aksd

- - (, ,   )    .      ,   .

----------

> 


, ,      .

----------


## aksd

> , ,      .


  ?

----------

> - - (, ,   )    .      ,   .


     ,   ,         .      .       ,   :Redface:

----------

> ?


           (  370 - .9.  13.1   N 115-)

----------

,     :

",    ,          ,      (  14.02.2008 N -6-3/102@).

                              .  ,           , ,    ,            N 183 <3>.                  24.08.2007 N -6-04/676@."

-,  ,   ,  ,    .  :Hmm:

----------

, ,    :
_    22  2008 . N -6-3/751 "    " 





 22  2008 . N -6-3/751



             20.12.2007 N -1/9-25552             .

       14.02.2008 N -6-3/102@ "         ".




2 
.._

      ,  :
_  , ,    4  8  18  ,     ()               ,               ._

            .

   ,   , ,         .

----------


## aksd

.  , ..    ,   .    .  ..

----------

,   ? ,  -    ?!  ,     .    ,   ""  , ,  ,          ,    ,             - .     .      "  "  -     ,    .    . ..    (          )                ,        - ,      .  -       -    ,   .  :Redface:

----------


## aksd

.        (  ,     )  ,          .     ,  ,      ,  ,     .      .    -   ...

----------

28  2008   28  2009.   2009      . 28  2009 .     .    2    2009.    .      .
:   2009 .        2009 .     "".

----------

** 
.2.  207 : "    ,        183     12   .                    (  )   ."

..     .

----------


## mamamal

!

----------

,.             (   10 .)(  .).      07.12.2009,   21.12.2009 -12,13 ,19,20-.   ?  ,     ? ?.

----------


## 2009

,   #378      .     ,  .

----------


## saigak

!!!!          ?    . .   ,   ...

----------

, .    -

----------


## saigak

?  ,      ....        ?

----------

,.      ,    10    .... 800   :Cool:

----------


## saigak

!!!!          .          .

----------

,  .  . ,   ,   .

----------


## saigak

,  , !     .

----------

?   :Wink:

----------


## saigak

?          ,     ,    .      . -,      ...

----------

.....   ,    .    .             .    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 2009

,    ,  . 13.1   115-.
 .       ?

----------


## P&M

2010      ????
  ....   !!!!

----------

..  18   115-   ?               ...... ,  -  (        )

----------

,          ? ? ?       ?

----------

-.       .

----------

,      15.    .......

----------

,     ?!   ...

----------

> ,     ?!   ...


4.        ,    1  1  5   ,    ,     ,       ,   ,          ,      ,    ,     ,       ,                - ,     ,  

..     ,

----------


## saigak

> ,      15.    .......


       -?

----------


## saigak

> 4.        ,    1  1  5   ,    ,     ,       ,   ,          ,      ,    ,     ,       ,                - ,     ,  
> 
> ..     ,


 :
-212. 9. ,         ,       

1.        ,    1  1  5   :
15)    - ,               ,      .

,    -   .

----------

-        ,       14   (  11 ). .  .  .

----------

,,     ,     ?  !!!!!

----------

> ,,     ,     ?  !!!!!


    ,  ,    -  !!!
    370,    ,    ,      (  14.02.2008 N -6-3/102@),     ,  -    -     (     22  2008 . N -6-3/751 "    ") !!!!     .       ,   . ,    .       .

----------

.18  8  4.    ,       . 13!!!    ?   .

----------


## saigak

> .9.  13.1   N 115-( .    28.06.2009 N 127-): "    ()          ,      ,    ,     ,         ,                      ,         .            .
> ( .    23.07.2008 N 160-)"
> 
> -, ..      .


      ,         ,       .   ?

----------

*saigak*,   -  ,   - !!!    ,        . 

** ,      ?

----------

-   115-,.18  4.     -  .   .

----------

N 115-  II.   

.16, 17, 18 ( 18.             ), .19. 

     -            .

----------


## 2009

saigak
      !    . !

----------


## vesnas

2  (    )          ,  ?

----------

і 10      (    14.02.2008 N -6-3/102@.).    -   ,   ,    -   - ,             (. ).

 , 10  ?    -10 .   ???????

----------


## vesnas

,     25.07.2010, ,       2010    2009 ?   ?

----------


## 2009

?    ?     ?     2010 ?       .

----------


## vesnas

25.07.2010,   -    -       2009    2010 ...

----------

> (    14.02.2008 N -6-3/102@.).
>  , 10  ?    -10 .   ???????


1.  . 
2.10  .

----------


## 2009

vesnas
      .      ?  -?   ?      25.07.2010 ,        !           ! ..  25.01.2007 . ,   !?

----------


## vesnas

,      ,   ,           2010  ,   ,   ,   ,  ,        ,          2010

----------


## saigak

?

----------


## vesnas

?

----------


## saigak

,   .
   ,          .          ,    ?

----------


## vesnas

,       ,   ,   ...

----------


## TanyaTamb

.
       ,     ( ),    ,     . ,  ,    ,    2009 .  2010-     ,     , . .  ,    .     "    ()          ,      ,    ,     ,         ,                      ,         ."
   ,     ,   2011     . 
-  ,         ,   2011   ?
, ,     ,      .     .

----------


## saigak

,      . ,       ,     .     ,   -  .
      - ,   2010      ,     ....(  ).
       ,          ,        .  .
   2011 -  .

----------


## TanyaTamb

*saigak*   .

----------

.
   ( ).   . 
    ,   ,    ,      ,   ...    ,  .   ?      ?
      (      ).

----------


## Good

:    -     -  .    -  .
   :  2009     ,,  (13%)
  2010  -        (13%).
    ,        ,   ?           ?    ?
   ,   ,   -   ?

----------


## Zena8888

> :    -     -  .    -  .
>    :  2009     ,,  (13%)
>   2010  -        (13%).
>     ,        ,   ?           ?    ?
>    ,   ,   -   ?


         -      
    -     ??

----------


## Good

,         04.05.2009 .        183   ,     30% .   2010       13%?       ?     ??? (    )

----------

> ,         04.05.2009 .        183   ,     30% .   2010       13%?       ?     ??? (    )


 "", " "      .      " ",         ,           ,

----------


## Good

> "", " "      .      " ",         ,           ,


     ,   ?

----------


## 2009

-         . 
 .          2009   "" ..     183 ,    2010     ""   13%.      2010      183 ,    30%

----------

(2)    ,  -  ,   - .        : "   "  "      "?      ,    :    ? , .

----------


## saigak

,      .

----------

*saigak*, ..   ? .

----------


## saigak

,      .

----------

> ,      .


,    :)

----------

saigak,    , 1)        ,         ,     . 2)        ,  : S LAT 3333333? 3)      "  "?

----------


## saigak

1.       ?
2.
3.

----------

1)  -    ,          ,   . 
, ,   ,  ..      ,  .     :Embarrassment:

----------


## saigak

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,    "   ..." -  (    )  ,  ?

----------


## saigak

> ,    "   ..." -  (    )  ,  ?


   ,       .  -,        .

----------


## Good

> -         . 
>  .          2009   "" ..     183 ,    2010     ""   13%.      2010      183 ,    30%


      ,       .          ...     ?

----------


## Good

> ,      .


  , ,       (  )   (      ,    )?       ...

----------


## saigak

> , ,       (  )   (      ,    )?       ...


     ?

----------


## Marie

. 
 ,          ,    .             ( ),          . -    ?
    ,     :   "   ". - ,    ,    . ,   ,        ,    . 
    :               ,   - .  :     .....,           ,          .    -   ,        .
-  ,      ?

----------


## Kak_tak

,        24.08.2007   -6-04/676@,          ,      .

  ?     ,  ?

----------

> ,        24.08.2007   -6-04/676@,          ,      .
> 
>   ?     ,  ?


       ?  !!!

----------


## Kak_tak



----------


## saigak

> ,        24.08.2007   -6-04/676@,          ,      .
> 
>   ?     ,  ?


,        183  18.03.08, .,        .   ,     .

----------


## Kak_tak

?

----------


## saigak

Kak_tak,  ?       - ....

----------


## Kak_tak

> ,        183  18.03.08, .,        .   ,     .


       ?       ?

   ...    -   .    -     ,   ,       . :Wow:

----------


## saigak

...
       ,  -     ... ,      ..      ...

----------

,    ( )  ,    (,  )        (  ).    ,         ,     .    . 
 ,         ,     ,  ,    ""  ,           ?

----------


## Good

> 


 2010      ( ),    180      ?      13%?  ( .. ), ,   ?

----------


## saigak

.  .

----------


## Good

> .  .


       ...1 7.7  ...

----------


## saigak

. .

----------

,        ?            .       !

----------


## Kak_tak

> ,        ?            .       !


       26.10.2007 670/421

 ,             24.08.2007   -6-04/676@.   :yes:

----------


## saigak

.

----------


## Alsace83

.

----------


## saigak

> .


    ,        :
"   ,          ,   ...         (,   )."

----------


## Zena8888

, , :       -             ?

----------


## saigak

,   .

----------


## Evgeshalbd

,
,       ,    -     - .             ,     ...          ...                  ..  ..   ...     ,            :
1.          100% -        ,        ,    ,   2011.
2.  -          -          ,       .. -      .    ,     ,    ...(     ...)
3.   ""   .   ?
4.     "" -  800 .? -       - ? ?      -    -     -       ?  ?         , ?

----------


## saigak

1. . ,  , .        .  .
2.    .    .
3. .           .
4.   800 .   ,    ,   .  ., . , ..
        .

----------


## Evgeshalbd

..   .1 -           ,   , ..     ...
    -   -      -    -   -  ...    ... 
  ,        - -     -         ...   - ?

----------


## saigak

, .  ,        ,   , ..,  .

----------


## plushKa_61

> ,        24.08.2007   -6-04/676@,          ,      .
> 
>   ?     ,  ?


  ,   **      .     .

----------

> ,   **      .     .


    ,   .        .          -       .    .  ,  .    -    ,     , ,    ,   .

----------


## elmira1

, ,         ,        ?

----------


## saigak

..      ?          (      )  .          .

----------

,   .
          -  11 -  3  .    ,    ,         16 4( 
        ?   800 ...

----------


## saigak

,      ....      -  -  .       .
        ? 
   - , .

----------


## sbl1888

. 

  ,       ?    ,    ,   ,  ...     ?

----------


## saigak

> . 
> 
>   ,       ?    ,    ,   ,  ...     ?


    ,     (   ,      ),       ,     ,           .
   ,       ,       ....

----------


## TashaV

,      ( ,   .   . 2012, .  -   2011,    -      17.06,   )
   .    ,      ?

----------


## saigak

.

----------

,              ("", "  ",  ),       ,       ,   ,       ,     -    ,     :Frown:   -  ?

----------


## .

:Embarrassment:

----------


## saigak

,     .    ,       .

----------

,  .           ,    27  2010 ,    90  ...      ,    ?

----------


## ks-77

> ... ,    27  2010 ,    90  ...      ,    ?


. 4 -  ?  ?   ,       .?
   -            (    )

----------


## saigak

> ,    ?


        -         .

----------

, ,  -4     1  3,   1  3  "    ,     ,       24  2009 . N 212-",        ?
   3      ,     ? ? 
  16- ,    ,  ,

----------

,   ,   1 -      ,    3   -   .   ,   ,  , ,      :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

** ,    1    3   3    ,    4      7    .

----------

> ** ,    1    3   3    ,    4      7    .


,    -   ,       9  ?
  ,      ,        4 ,         3   , .

----------


## saigak

> ,    -   ,       9  ?
>   ,      ,        4 ,         3   , .


   ?  212-,   .9

----------

!
    .     ,     "   ",      ,      ,      .   ,           ,    .          ?

----------


## saigak

> ,           ,    .          ?


      ,           ..
  .    .

----------


## kurdik

,     .           ?            01.01  01.05

----------


## saigak

.   01.05  .

----------


## Kak_tak

,    ,    -  ? :Big Grin:

----------



----------

, ,        (  ..),     ,      ???

----------


## saigak

.

----------

,    -          .      ,     . ,      -    ,        .               .

----------


## saigak

()   .

----------


## beril

, .       2   ,  183    ?

----------


## Tashir

, !  ,      09.08.2013.,      08.08.2013.          ? 
    -    ?

----------


## Tashir

,   .

----------


## rigick2

, - ,                  ( ),    . ,      .         .

  :        (),     ,    ..           ?

----------


## saigak

> :        (),     ,    ..           ?


  .      ?        .

----------


## rigick2

> .      ?        .


        ,   .     ,  ,      .   ?

----------


## saigak

.  , ,          .      .    .

----------


## rigick2

> .  , ,          .      .    .


           (  -   ),             ?

----------


## saigak

,   .   ,    .

----------


## rigick2

> ,   .   ,    .

----------

!!!  ,      ,    ?    ,     .       . 
       .  :Frown:

----------


## Victory_09

> ,       ,     -    ,      -  ?


      ,     .
 2010    :
   ,  , -   0    ,    ;

----------


## Victory_09

.
 ,       ,     ,      ,   .
,      .
?)

----------


## Victory_09

,    ,        ,  ,      ,     .     , ,   . 
 ?)

----------


## Forward123

,       .     (),    ,   .

----------


## saigak

,         .     .   :Wink:         ,     ....

----------


## -7

> ,


     2010  ,    ,     ,     (     2011 )?         :Embarrassment:        .   :Frown:

----------


## .

,         .           .  115- .13



> 4.     ()                ,             .       :
> 1) *    ;*

----------


## -7

*.*,  ,  .   ,        .         .

----------


## .

.
     ,   ?        :Embarrassment:

----------


## -7

> ,   ?


 , .     .

----------


## .

. -

----------


## -7

(,   ).       (  ).    ,      :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

.  -,        :Smilie:

----------


## -7

> -,


      100%.      .

----------


## .

*-7*,       .       ?  :Embarrassment: 
      ,     +           ?

----------


## -7

*.*,      -    .      .  .   :Big Grin:

----------

,,     ,     ,  .?

----------

2011       ?     ,  ,

----------

,           6 .     ? 
                  ?   .  ?

----------

.
  ,    ,    .     ,  ""  .
       ,      3-  ? 
   (  ),       (    )

----------


## Kassir

**,                 .   /    . , ,      ,        , ...   ,    ,     ,       .  ...

----------


## saigak

.   ,       .  -  ,       ,      .  ,   , .

----------

.
 ,          ,    .     ()   . ,          ( ),          . -    ?
    ,     :   "   ". - ,    ,    . ,   ,        ,    .

----------


## saigak

> -    ?
>        ,    .


 :yes:   .  .

----------



----------


## saigak

..      ?        .

----------



----------


## saigak

-   ...

----------


## talya

(. )    . . ,      ,     2010.,    .       2012?

----------


## saigak

> 2012?


 :yes:

----------


## Svetishe

-      ?    ,     ?

----------


## mne

!

       ?

  ,  ,   10 .
     -.
   .

----------


## saigak

> .


       .           ,  
    .

----------


## mne

> .           ,  
>     .


 

,        .   -  ?

..... ,       1   2012 .....     ?

----------


## saigak

,    .      .
.
 ?       ?

----------

,   ,   ,        ,   (  ),   , ,   ---    ?        ?

----------


## elmira1

, ,   ,       ,     .    ,       .     ,      ?

----------


## saigak

?   .  -     .

----------


## svcloud

:      (),       10,    .             ?        (,  . )?

----------

- ?   ?   ,     -  10      28.07.2010  147  ?

----------


## 79

,  ,       ,     ,              ,     - ,   .270 250      ,      ?
  !

----------


## .

> ,              ,


    ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## saigak

> .270 250      ,      ?


    .

----------


## sbd

, !!!   .       34%.            .      34% (  ,     )? 
   ,       ,     ... %)

----------


## saigak

?     .   - .     ?  ,  .      .

----------

2011 .          ,   ?

----------


## delfinost

> ,              ("", "  ",  ),       ,       ,   ,       ,     -    ,      -  ?


  ,     2010.   27.11.10  2011,     ,          (-, ).  24.01.2011    ,  ,   .          52.25.1 :Frown: 
  ,  ,   ,        ???   ?

----------


## saigak

> ,        ???   ?


, .

----------

,          . .:   147  28.06.2010 ,  ,    ?

----------


## delfinost

> , .


  ,     , ,      ?

----------


## saigak

> 147  28.06.2010 ,


 :yes:

----------


## mamamal

,                ?

----------


## saigak

.    .

----------


## Bakassa

,         . -         ,          .

----------


## alounochka

,  ,         -          ,     ,                     (       -      )              .....

----------


## saigak

> ,         . -         ,          .


   . :Wink: 
    4       ...

----------


## saigak

> ,  ,         -          ,     ,                     (       -      )              .....


  ,   -  ,    (  ,   2010  )
         ,                  .         (      ).

----------


## alounochka

,          ?

----------


## saigak

.

----------

,,  !        .- ,   . -    ?    3-   ..,        ,    , ,   , -  !? ?

----------


## saigak

....

----------


## Genya2

.
 ,           ?  . (     )   ?

----------


## saigak

.         ....

----------


## Genya2

,   ,     .     -     ,       -   . 
   -   :-)

----------


## saigak

.          .

----------


## Genya2

.         ,        :Smilie:

----------


## Kassir

> .
>  ,           ?  . (     )   ?


       ?       ?      .

----------


## Genya2

,   :-)

----------


## Kassir

!

 ,    ,                    ?

 115- "    " :

  , .9 . 13.1 :

_"...  ... ...   ..   ...    ...      ...   ..."_

   ,    ""   .   -  ,  .

  , . 7 . 8 . 18 :

_" ...   ...   ... :
7)         ...        ...       ."_

   ,     (?)     .

----------


## alexstrel

,          - ?         ,            ?
       ?

----------


## saigak

> ,          - ?         ,            ?
>        ?


 ,   . -. .

----------


## alexstrel

,     ?      ?

----------


## Kassir

> ,   .





> 4.5.     ()                 ,   :
> 
> 1)      ,    ;


.

----------


## aksd

> !
> 
>  ,    ,                    ?
> 
>  115- "    " :
> 
>   , .9 . 13.1 :
> 
> _"...  ... ...   ..   ...    ...      ...   ..."_
> ...


    .     (    3 ),   ,        .

----------


## juska

,      ()    ,   ?

----------


## saigak

,      .

----------

,    ...

 ,   (  )     ,        ( )        -   ,   ..?

..           ,        .

                ?

----------


## kurdik

> ,      .


  - . .       ?

----------

> ,     ?      ?


        (  )?

----------

!  -   ,           ,      ? !

----------

> !  -   ,           ,      ? !


   !

----------


## Lizavetta

.
   ,            "   -      ". 
 ?             .   .

----------

> .
>    ,            "   -      ". 
>  ?             .   .



 :yes:     ..        ,         "             )))  :Silly: 
       ,          ,       ))))

----------


## Lizavetta

> ..        ,         "             ))) 
>        ,          ,       ))))


.         ...
   3-               ?

----------

:yes:        ....  -       :Lupa: 
 :Hmm:                     ...          ....     (     )

----------

:write:         )))     ) :Speaking:

----------


## Lizavetta

> ...          ....     (     )


  :Frown: 
  , 26.05.11   ,    :
_1.4.             .
1.5.              .               ,    ._
  , 26-,    .
          3-   26-    ?

----------


## saigak

3       .

----------


## GentleLove

, , ! 1-    ...
   ,        .         : 
",         17.04.2009  85          . 1 . 6  "      ". **              ".
,       ?
:
1.          ? ,  ?  ,      -   ?
2.    ? ?  ?  ?   ?       ?
3.     ,   ?      ,  -   .   ,     -       ?
4.     21.04.2009...   ...    ,  ?
5.        ?  30%,  .    ?       . .
 :Wow:

----------


## saigak

1. ,  .
2., , .   (     ).    http://www.rspb.ru/index.php?option=...186&Itemid=157
3. .
4.    .       .     .
5. .    -  .    .         .   ,   .   -      ..

----------


## GentleLove

*saigak*,       !  :Redface: 
. 4.  ,          ,          ,  , ?  :Frown:

----------


## saigak

.  .  ,      ....      ....    -   ....  .

----------

,  !
 :   2011  ( ,    )   .   30%   .    ?
     13%??         13%??                ?

----------


## tan223

> 13%...


 :yes:

----------

>

----------

,      .,   ,  .     .       ?             ?

----------

,,-.

----------

. 

     ().    -   .      ,      .         ,       (  ).              ?   ,    ?      ?

----------

> ,      .,   ,  .     .       ?             ?


,,.

----------


## kiry

> 3.     ,   ?      ,  -   .   ,     -       ?


 . . ,   "" . -,    -   ..-  . (    . .. ".1974. ." -   " ,    ",    - .

----------


## soneika

!
     ,  2010 .     30%   13% ().    2011    30 %   13%,   ,              ?

!

----------


## kiry

> :
>   alexstrel 
>     ,          - ?         ,            ?
>        ?
>  ,   . -. .


  -      ()-       (, ,    -   ,        (  . .  )-   , ..       .    .  -.   -    .      .          .-    6"       . .           1 ?     ?
:        ,       ,         ." "        ,         3 .    .    ,  ?        .
:          -        90          ."

----------


## saigak

> !
>      ,  2010 .     30%   13% ().    2011    30 %   13%,   ,              ?
> 
> !


     -     ? :Wow:

----------


## Lika05

!  .     .        - .        , (   ).  ,  (   ),        .     ?    ?  .

----------


## saigak

, ...          183     .

----------


## Lika05

.

----------

, !!! 
 ()      . 
   ?
1.   "   ,
     "?
2.    ?
 :Dezl:  :Dezl:  :Dezl:

----------


## pamkat

!           ,     .      ,      . - ,   -   ?        ,      (     ,       ).

----------


## _1977

> ....   , ..       .    .


    .  3    ,  /     ,     ? (   )
,    ,  " "- .         " ".

    ,         ()  ,    .       : "  ".           (   ).

       ,    "-":
:
         ,         ,            ().        -  ?
:
.

   ,   ,  -   .

-,            (,    ). - ,     15         ,   .
-,  ,      ""  (       ,          ,  ,          ).

   )  ,        .     ,   (  // )   ,   ""   .

 , !
     ,         "" ,    :

1)  ?     ?
2)      ?
3)       ,     ,           ( / )?

  !

----------


## ellenka36

,  - ...   , !

----------


## _1977

> , !


,           .
 ,   .
      . . 47 "".   2-   ,      .    , ,  .      . -30     .     ,  .
 ,    (        )     ,         ,     (   ,      -  ,     ).             ( ).  (   ):      .     ,   ...  .
       (   ""    ,    ,    ).   .
    :
- ,      -  ( +  ++ +    );
-   (   3    11.09.11).       ,        . . ,    . .
-              (   "").    ,      .
- -         .       .  .
   ,       .

----------

-                (30%)  ?

----------


## saigak

.     .       .

----------

,       -  ?    ?

----------

.     ,   10      1 .   !!!!   ,    ?

----------


## _1977

> .     ,   10      1 .   !!!!   ,    ?


,  9   ,    ,          .        (   ). ,        "" ( ,   )  " " (, ...)

----------


## Mouretta Jet

Скажите, а если первый работник Ипшника - гражданин Украины, то регистрироваться в ПФ как работодателю надо? Если ничего платить в ПФ не надо... В ФСС, как понимаю, надо и рег-ся, и платить за травматизм

----------

, . 
  (,    ,   , ).       2010 .  ,           :Cool: 
  .    - , , .       ,      . 
    ?   :Embarrassment: 
       ?

----------


## kiry

,    .



> - -         .       .  .


 . 4 . 8 . 18  N 115-                    ()               ,           ,      ,          - ,                  ,     ,       .         24.08.2007 N -6-04/676@
      02.02.2010 N 11773/09,            ""     ,               .     -        .    (  .   ),    -   .

----------


## kiry

,     - 800 .-   . +50   .,  :
1.  1 . 2  N 115-
2.     02.02.2010 N 11773/09,
3.    27.09.2006 N 32253/19 "           "

----------


## kiry

.    -  2 -.  ( )

----------

?   ?   30%?

----------


## _1977

> ...


, Kiry!
            ...
,  ...

----------

, ,      ?    ,   ,        ?

----------

.
   . -,,   ().  ,           ?      ?      ?   ?  ,      ?    ? .

----------

!!! 
     ,       :Frown:  
    11 .    ,       .       ,     ,         .
      :
-  
-   
-    (  ,     ,   12 ,    ?)
-   ,     ,      12       ? 
-  , ,    , , , acc?  (   ,   ),   ?
-     ,  ?  ?
.

----------

, .

              ,    .

  ,  .     ?

----------


## Kassir

> , .
> 
>               ,    .


     :
       -    ,      ,    

    - +     .

----------

().   :       
1.         N*1
      23  2010*. N*287
2.             N 5       28  2010 . N 147.
3.         N*2       25  2006*. N*370     .
     3 ,   /     .       /:   ?

----------


## vesnas

,      01   30%  26%  , 2,0  3,1  2,9   0,2  -    ?
      (, ,)    ?     ,   - ?

----------


## Kassir

> (, ,)    ?     ,   - ?


*     ( )  30.12.2001 N 195-*
_ 18.15.             _ 




> 3.       ,           ,   ,         ,                 ,         , -
> 
> *               ;    -        ;    -                .
> *
> 
>  :
> 
>  1.                      -                 .
> 
>  2.                 ()     ,   ,                  (    )           .

----------


## vesnas

,    -    -          -             ?   ...

----------


## Kassir

,  .        .

----------

-       ,     ?   ?

----------


## ellenka36

, ,     ,          .

----------

-      ?     ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


-.   ,    .

----------

?

----------


## saigak

, .    " ....."

----------

,-     ....          30%?

----------


## saigak

,  30%       .

----------



----------

.     30 %?

----------


## saigak

.        .

----------

saigak,   " "         ?

----------


## saigak

, .

----------


## KZOT

,       ,       ,     ?
     ??   :Embarrassment:

----------


## saigak

?  -.

----------


## Taiska

,  ,          3  (    -  ),       . ,    .
    ,    ?

----------


## saigak

> 


 ,  -.  :Big Grin: 
 .

----------


## SVY

, .         ,       ,  ,   ,   ,              (3 )    .       ,         ?

----------


## saigak

,    .

----------

.(     )    .            (   18  2008 . N 183)-?     ,       ,  -30%       -?  ,   ... .

----------


## saigak

> 


+




> 


2,9     ,

----------


## StudentkaKat

10 ??  ?    400-800 (((((.     ???        30.09.11,     ,        , .   30.09. (     30.09.11). !  :Frown:  (       ,     ,    )     .       01.11.      ???????

----------


## saigak

> ???????


  .

----------


## StudentkaKat

> .


  .   !         .

----------


## StudentkaKat

, " "     ?

----------


## YuliyaMK

,   ".....",     .  ,   .    01.11     ,        .

----------


## StudentkaKat

> ,   ".....",     .  ,   .    01.11     ,        .


      ))) :yes:       ,

----------


## cleose

,  ,     
,              ? ..      ,     ?   ,    ,     ,      -  ?

----------


## Yulia1285

, , ,   ( ).  ,    .      ?      .      ,   .   ?       ???

----------


## saigak

> ?


  ,    ,          .



> ?


    .

----------


## cleose

,   "679".

----------


## saigak

.    ,     . ,  .




> ,     ,      -


 ,          .

----------


## 1285

,     ""        ,     .  ,        ,            .

----------


## cleose

> , *    ""        ,     .*  ,        ,            .


  ?                ..
     ..       .

----------


## 1285

.

http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/249021/

----------


## cleose

> .
> 
> http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/249021/


,  , 1285!

----------


## 88888

?? !   ,  4  ((

----------


## 88888

??

----------


## saigak

> ??


    ,     .

----------


## Mouretta Jet

> Я в том месяце когда ИГ стал резидентом, ставлю в программе галочку "резидент" и считаю ему по нулю до тех пор, пока не погашу его переплату.


Получается, если образовалась переплата по "нерезидентскому" КБК, то можно просто не платить НДФЛ, когда ИГ стал резидентом? В смысле никакие письма никуда писать не надо, а просто для себя считать, когда закончится этот "депозит" и НДФЛ не уплачивать вовсе?

----------


## aksd

[QUOTE=88888;53499239]           ?? ! 

       ( )  .  : "      ?",      - ,   ,      . ,    *saigak*. 
     (,      )   ,          .

----------


## aksd

> ,     "" ,      ,    ?        ,     ,    ""     ?


    . ..     , ,        ,    ,           .      ,     , ..        183 .    ,  ,        .

----------


## Kassir

> ?? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  saigak
> 
> 
>     ,     .


,    :

*   25.07.2002 N 115- (.  18.07.2011) "       "*

* 18.            * 

8. *    ()*,             *           -     ( ), :*

4) **             ,           ,       ,  *           -     ( )*,            ,          ,     ,       ;

----------


## 78

,     ,..        .

        ?  -   ?

----------


## 505

> ,     ""        ,     .


    16 ,      ? 13%  30%?

----------


## Mouretta Jet

> если сотр стал резидентом 16 ноября, то за ноябрь какой НДФЛ ? 13% или 30%?


думаю, что 13, потому что на момент выплаты з/п за ноябрь в декабре и соотв-но НДФЛ за ноябрь в декабре он уже будет резидентом. Резиденство считается *на момент выплаты* физ лицу з\п. Поправьте, если не так...

----------


## Mouretta Jet

> перекидываем с одного кбк на другой и ждем когда переплата закончится


перекинуть его где? в смысле вот у меня получается же, что за счет этой переплаты налога, я вообще не должна его платить, пока переплата не закончится... Так и не платить вообще? просто ни разу не сдавала декларации по НДФЛ еще, пока не разбиралась с этим, может, там кбк указываются... Поэтому не могу понять, неужели вообще 15 числа никакого НДФЛ за этого сотрудника платить не надо))

----------


## 505

> ,             .


         ?     ?   . ,  ,   30 %    ,     ,   13%.        .

----------


## Mouretta Jet

> Я, скорее всего, буду удерживать 30 % с белорусов до месяца, в котором они стали рездентами, а потом 13%


вот я так же делаю...

----------


## 505

> **    \. ,   ...


         .
  ,   30    .  , ,  30 %,   7- .   2   .  ? 
      ,      ,       ,      .    30%,      13%.

----------


## Mouretta Jet

> Резиденство считается на момент выплаты физ лицу з\п.


поправьте, гуру... А то сидим тут и сомневаемся. Где-то читала, что так, и так вбила себе в голову...

----------

, , .

    ( )        ,        ?

     ,      ,    .

----------


## saigak

.

----------


## pretty

, . 
      ,     ?      ,   ?    ,          ? :Redface: 

!

----------


## pretty

,   . 
 ,   .     ?    ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## aksd

> ?       ,      ,      ,    ...     ?         ,     , ,   ...    ,   15         ))


30% ( -)     , 13% ( -) -   .     .    ,  ,    -.  (),     ,   .    ,    ( ,      ).

----------


## aksd

> ?  -   ?


   .       ( )    ,         ,    .    -  2008, -  2009.   .      , - .

----------


## aksd

> 16 ,      ? 13%  30%?


     ,     13% +      (   -).             13% + .

----------


## Lexintel

,   ,        ?         ? (,    ,      , ,    .)

----------


## saigak

> 


     ..

----------

, ,      .,         2011 .,      2012 .?
          2011 .

----------


## 505

,     30%   -.    - 13%.  2012      .     .   2011     .   .     ,  .

----------


## ...

> , ,      .,         2011 .,      2012 .?
>           2011 .


  30%          .     .   ,      ,       .            ,        .

----------


## Domrach

?     ?

----------


## Maxim Ru de Nef

.
 ,   ,      .
   , (          ?),           ,      .'  .          ,       ( ).
 : (,  - )
1.                  .(  ,   ,    ).
    2012   .,  . ,     90  ,    . +  ,   (  ?).
2.   ,          2012 ,   ,           "" .
(        90 ,      ,         / ?     /    ,   . 79 .,      3    , ..   "" 3 ), 
 ,   15              ,       ,  .      .              )
3.   3   ,  ,    ,   ,    ...
4.    30%( 182 1 01 02030 01 1000 110 )    , + (26% ), (    ,  ).
   .    321    (     ),        ? .
5.  ,     (1974),    ,    ,    .
6.   183      ,    ,                182 1 01 02021 01 1000 110(     ).
  .         ,            ,        ,      ?
7.          (400    1000 ),       (  )...
8.      ,    ,    (  )        .
     .,    ,   (  ,   ,   .,    ),             ,  ,               ,     ,     ,(   ,    /        ,    ,        ).
         2  .

   ,       .   =) =)
   .

----------


## saigak

> ?







> .(  ,   ,    ).


 ...    05      ...




> ,  )


 2012   .




> ,


 



> 


 ? -.   30%,           3-.




> ,


  .     ,   .




> 


  ?

----------

90 ,          ,      ? ,    :Embarrassment:

----------


## zaratushtra

. 

         .

  115- -               ,    .   115-    ,        ,  ,            ?

      ,        (   )          ,    5000.,               ,      ,      ,             

 :Dezl:  :Dezl:

----------

.

  ,   (   )  2014 .      .

 :
1)        (   ,       -  )?
2)          ?
3)    :        35%?

----------


## Totoural

> . 
> 
>          .
> 
>   115- -               ,    .   115-    ,        ,  ,            ?
> 
>       ,        (   )          ,    5000.,               ,      ,      ,


            ( ,   5 )        ...          , ,     ...

----------


## Totoural

:Dezl:  :Dezl: [/QUOTE]




> 90 ,          ,      ? ,


                :      ,        ,         ....        ,    (   ,         ),      .                   ,            ...            .

----------


## zaratushtra

> ( ,   5 )        ...          , ,     ...


    ,  ,       , ,      115-   ,        5 ,  5  -    ,        115-  .    ?

----------


## Taiska

> ,  ,       , ,      115-   ,        5 ,  5  -    ,        115-  .    ?


    .
 ,  .

             " ",     . 

         ?

        (  2014      ),    .

----------


## saigak

> ?


, .    : +.
     +.

----------


## zaratushtra

*Taiska*, 
*saigak*,         ,       ,            ?

----------

.

----------

!   .       24  2012,       ,     16  2012       .            31  2012.     ?    .           02  2012 .

----------


## saigak

> ?


     .

----------

?

----------

.         ,     .    ,   -?

----------


## saigak

> ?


,   .




> .    ,   -?


,        . ,  ,         .

----------


## zaratushtra

-     3          ,         ,    28  2010 . N 147 "                 ",     5: "       -    ,      ,    ",        ,    ,      ,      ?

----------

, 
 .  ,             ( !!!)  01/01/2012.   ,   7 167-   - ,            .      ,              ,         (          25  2002  N 115- "       "),      ,                ...           ,   ,   2  22.1    (,    6   ,             (          25  2002  N 115- "       "),                              ,     ,              ,       . )             . 
   ?      ???
            .

----------

,  !

1)       24 ,     23    24 ?      .

2)    -   3        .         ?    ,        ?

----------


## alt-x

> 1)       24 ,     23    24 ?      .


    23  24 .
   23  -     ,        
   24  -          .





> ,        ?

----------

> 23  24 .
>    23  -     ,        
>    24  -          .


alt-x, !

----------

.   ,          ,    . ,      .

----------

,   -

1.        (    ,     ).
2.       ?
3. -  .           ?

----------


## rigick2

. -   -2    2011?         ()      2011        13%   .   5.3 ()   :    (   30%,   13%,   )    * 13%?   ,  1    .
 , -          30   13        (-    )?

----------


## saigak

> 1.        (    ,     ).
> 2.       ?
> 3. -  .           ?


   ?  2011   ,   2012              6 .

----------

> ?  2011   ,   2012              6 .


    1  2012,     -   ,  ,  ,  .
    ,   ...   ???         ???     %

 22%   ?   .  .?
2,9    ?
5,1  ?

----------


## saigak

> 


   ?




> ???


  2012
    212-.




> 22%


20



> .  .?






> 2,9    ?
> 5,1  ?

----------

> ?


      20 .      20 .       )).      ,              ,   ?))))

----------

.   .       , 20% .       ?           67  ,    .         ?

       ,     .       ????      - .

----------


## Marina VL

-6-3 ,     ,,      ,        6-3   6-4 ,         6-3        -.         .
    ?

----------


## rigick2

> -6-3 ,     ,,      ,        6-3   6-4 ,         6-3        -.         .
>     ?


            ,     (    ,   2011     ). :   .  .

----------


## Domrach

,   -6-3  ,    , ..  ,              (        ) -

----------


## Marina VL

.   ,       . 
             (((       ,     .       1  ,   .

----------


## rigick2

.       087-101.     ,   ,    ,    2011       ,    2012  (      2012.)   , ..     ,     2012     6    (,    ,    2011          2012 ). ..,    ,        2012       ,     .  ,        . 
  ?

----------


## Marina VL

[QUOTE=zaratushtra;53568474]  -     3          ,         ,    28  2010 . N 147 ...

              ,            *    (  -    ,   -),     ,    ,    * 
     ,        ,          .     .

----------


## Marina VL

> .       087-101.     ,   ,    ,    2011       ,    2012  (      2012.)   , ..     ,     2012     6    (,    ,    2011          2012 ). ..,    ,        2012       ,     .  ,        . 
>   ?


     2012 ,     .     .         (((

----------


## Marina VL

2012         22   512  10%

----------


## rigick2

> .       087-101.     ,   ,    ,    2011       ,    2012  (      2012.)   , ..     ,     2012     6    (,    ,    2011          2012 ). ..,    ,        2012       ,     .  ,        . 
>   ?


,     .

----------


## saigak

> ..,    ,      *  2012   *    ,     .


      ...       2012 ...

----------


## rigick2

> ...       2012 ...


     ,     2012   .         (     ).

----------


## saigak

> 


   ,       1.01.2012,       .  - ?

----------


## rigick2

> ,       1.01.2012,       .  - ?


.. ,   2010        ,          2012 ,       2012 ?   2012       ?

----------


## saigak

> 2010


           ,       ...

----------


## rigick2

> ,       ...


   ,     .   ,          .    ,     ,      ,       ?        01.12.2012 .  ,    ,     ,  ,      ,       ,       .

----------


## Buffi_87

, !
 : 
   (),             .              2012.       ,    :
1.      ,         ?
2.       ?
3.            2011     ?          ?

----------


## YUM

> , !
>  : 
>    (),             .              2012.       ,    :
> 1.      ,         ?
> 2.       ?
> 3.            2011     ?          ?


 :
-   "  ".
 ,  - ,    ...    ? 
,  - ,      
     ...(    ?  :Stick Out Tongue:  )

----------


## Buffi_87

,          ?
     ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


 .          .

----------


## Buffi_87

.
..      ,   .      .
,            ,           .
        -      . ,      ? 

 ?

----------


## saigak

> ?

----------


## Buffi_87

?

   ?

----------


## MolodayaMama

.  ,         ? ..       10     ?        .   ,  ?

----------


## Zlata84

> ,


  2012           . ...                . .

----------

...      (    )..         ...   ..       - ..        . ..       ...

----------

> :
>        -    ,      ,    
> 
>     - +     .


  !
     Excel       ?

----------


## rigick2

.  .    ,    ,    (..      , ..            )     (, ) ?

----------

,      ,        ?!? ?!??

----------


## alt-x



----------

.     , ,           .               !         ...  "          -    .
    28  2011 ,    6  2011 .
   ,     .     ,      .  ,       -          ,   -                 .
 ,               ,         . , -           (     )        30        .
   ,    ?     - ?

----------


## saigak

> .


,  .




> - ?

----------

,   31 ...    ,    ...   ,    -  ,     23 ...    ...

----------


## joanna

,
,  ,   .  ( ) -  .,   -    .    2007 ,    ,      .   ,      2011  ,        ( ),     ..       ,          .   2011  .  .      (     . ),    - ,     .      ,    ,    .   , .      .        . , ..       ,      .   2012  -   .  , ..   . !     -     ?    ,      ?          ?           ,        (, ,   -  )? -  ,  ,     ...           ?

----------


## saigak

joanna,         ?     ! :Speaking:

----------


## joanna

!    ,       -    .       .

----------

!    ,   ,   2012        , ..  ,      .    ,            ,     6 ,      .                ,     . ,

----------


## saigak

> ,


,  ....




> 


      2012 




> 


   2013    2012.       01.01.2013 ...
     ... -  ...  :Embarrassment:

----------

-      (        ),       ?            ,   ,                .            ,    ,      ,  ,     (   ,   ).  ,       ,    .          .

----------


## )

,       ?     .  ,      ,   .   30%, ,  ,      ( )???

----------


## saigak

>

----------

.
            ,   ,    . -.       ,   .
     .          . 
-           ?

----------

,    .     .

----------


## ellenka36

,   !    10 , -!
 115-,   ! 
   :

          7           (  .  ,       30      ).

      ,    .

                   ,     90      .

     1                        .

       ,                         .

             ,           .

                   3          12       .

      ,      ,      3                ,   10  -      .

            1        3        .

                  3       .

          !   .

----------


## saigak

> .


       ?

----------


## ellenka36

> ?


,  ,        :Big Grin:

----------


## Kassir

> ?





> 


,      **               .. ,    ,       ..  ..        9  83  .

----------

, :        , ,  ,   ?

----------

, ,   ,    :Embarrassment:  
,           10 ,    .        ,      ,       ?    ?

----------


## ellenka36

> 3       .


      -  ,   :yes:

----------


## saigak

> ,

----------

*ellenka36*, 
*saigak*,    .  ,     ,   -      .       ,   - ,      .     -     :Smilie:       -     ,   .,  ,      ...   -       :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

> -


       .




> -


   ?    .... :Big Grin:

----------


## Ingman

,        5000 .   ?     8000 ?    ?

----------


## ellenka36

,     0,5  - .     10 000 .

----------


## ellenka36

> ?    ....


  ,      :      180   + 70-80     .   ,    ,   ,         :Smilie: 
  :       (, ),      " + ",      -        .   ,      -    ,     -  ! :EEK!: 
     ,  ,   ?

----------


## Borz

2003 ,   ,        ?

----------

> ?    ....


,  -   ,      10  ...
     ....      ""      ...

----------


## ellenka36

> 10  ...
>      ....


     )))   1,5     , ,    ,       ...       -   ((

----------


## Svetlan-ka

.     2012    .      .    :   212- ,    -   .    6 ,      .  -     ?

----------


## ellenka36



----------


## saigak

> -     ?


,        -      ....

----------

(  )-            ?        ,       ...? -    ,  )))))))))

----------


## saigak

> .


 :yes:     ..

----------

.  , ,  .   ...   9    ,    ,   13    .       ,             (   ).            . 13     .   ?

----------


## alt-x

.
 -   .
   9 ,   13-,        ,  ,  10,11  12  -  .
        13- ,            .

----------

> .
>  -   .
>    9 ,   13-,        ,  ,  10,11  12  -  .
>         13- ,            .


, ,  )))      ,            (      ),   ,   .    ,         - ,     ,   .    ,      ,         .  ,   .

----------

)
       4 .              26     .    ?   ? !

----------


## alt-x

.     .  . 3-        . ,        . 30      .

----------

> .     .  . 3-        . ,        . 30      .


   26 ,   .        4   .         3  , ?     ?

----------


## alt-x



----------

330-  218 4 "... ,    ()  ()    ,      ,    ,    ()  ()[/FONT]."  !   .        ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


,      ...

----------

,        .
       2011,           .  45  ,   ,           45 .     ,    2012  ? .

----------


## IP-

, ,      .    6%  ,          ,  2  . 
     .  ?      ?         ,       ?
.

----------


## saigak

> .


 ....
   05              12       .    .  ..    05.05.12...

----------


## alt-x

> .  ?


.                 .
 - ,       .
   115-   18.9  18.15  .
    ....

----------


## IP-

*saigak*, 
*alt-x*, 
! 

   -

----------

,  .
 .      .    .
  ,                          .  -             ? .

----------


## alt-x

?

----------

> ?

----------


## alt-x

.
  .
    ,          . 10 .
     .

----------

> .
>   .
>     ,          . 10 .
>      .


      ?
1.     .
2.  .
?  ?
          ?

P.S.      ,     .       :Big Grin:

----------


## alt-x

1.         . 3 .    .
2.  - ,       6 .
3.     -     .
4.         7- ?
5.     .
6.      ,    -      ""?
 ,         ,   .
       ,     -,       -            .

----------

> 1.         . 3 .    .
> 2.  - ,       6 .
> 3.     -     .
> 4.         7- ?
> 5.     .
> 6.      ,    -      ""?
>  ,         ,   .
>        ,     -,       -            .


   .
    ,    .    ,        .       .  7  . ..        ?
         .    -     ?       ( ).

----------


## alt-x

> .  7  . ..        ?


  .    ,     .    . 




> .    -     ?       ( ).


  ,    .   --   600    .       .

----------

> .    ,     .    . 
>   ,    .   --   600    .       .


  :Smilie:

----------

.    ?    ?     ?

----------

,        .     20   .      ,               00,0  .   ...       .11. 
   ,     ?

----------


## kiry

-   , - ..,      . 11  -..

----------

*kiry*, .

----------

,  ,  ,
- 
 =  ,
 ?     ?

----------


## alt-x

> ?


.

----------

,

----------


## Kassir

> ,  ,  ,
> -


   . , .47
http://www.fmsmoscow.ru/docs/work_migration/house.html





> ?     ?


    "  <  >"

----------

.

----------


## alt-x

> ,


     .  -  ,    - !    .
    -     .
      ?   ,      .      -       .
      ,         ,  -  ,     .

   .




> ?     ?





> "  <  >"


+1

----------


## Kassir

> .


      .     -   - .             .
http://pravo.ru/review/view/23986/

----------

> .


 .    .  .   2  .     .

----------

!
 :
   (),     ,        ,   ,   2013 .
      ,    18/09/2012,        12/11/2012. 
  :
1.            .
2.     ,    ?
3.     .   2012               22%. 
          6%   16% .    ?

----------

> !
>  :
>    (),     ,        ,   ,   2013 .
>       ,    18/09/2012,        12/11/2012. 
>   :
> 1.            .
> 2.     ,    ?
> 3.     .   2012               22%. 
>           6%   16% .    ?


   ?

----------

**,       .    . ,   .
 ,       .        .
       ,  ,       .    .

----------

> **,       .    . ,   .
>  ,       .        .
>        ,  ,       .    .


   -

----------

!
 , ,   .
            07.12.2012
-       06.12.2012
   .
    (   ).
      .2013
    ( 07.12.2012)       1.
    ,    ?
    06.12.2012?
      ?
      ?

----------


## ellenka36

> !
> 
>     ( 07.12.2012)       1.
>     ,    ?
>     06.12.2012?
>       ?
>       ?


 ?!  ? ))  ! , ,   6 ,   7 .   .

----------

> ?!  ? ))  ! , ,   6 ,   7 .   .


 .  .    :Smilie:    - .    .

 ,      :
   .
      .
       -,   ,     .
             .
?        .
,    .
   ,    ,  .
  -  . 
    -   ?
 ,  ,          ?
  " ".  ,     .
 .     .      ,  .

----------


## ellenka36

-   )) ! 
     (    ),   !        ,   ,         " ".

----------

> .
>       .


             . ,     ?        ,    - .




> -,   ,     .


  , ..    .    .    .         .     )        ,     .

----------

> . ,     ?        ,    - .
> 
> 
>   , ..    .    .    .         .     )        ,     .


  - .  ,     ,    .
  Ѩ.       . ,   ! 
 ,   .     -  ,   -        (  - ?) (!).   ,    ,  ,     ,  ,          ,            ,        (  ........) 
   .  , ..       ? ",  . " -     . 
   !

----------

,        .     -  .     ,       ,  , .      .

----------


## ellenka36

> ,        .     -  .     ,       ,  , .      .


      .

----------

.
     .
       .
    ,       ..
   (  -),   - ,    2013     ,          ()          (  ,   ,   ).
 ,       .
     - , .

----------


## Kassir

**, http://www.fmsmoscow.ru/docs/work_migration/info.html

----------

!

 13  4 115     30.12.12.      11.01.13
       ,                   .

----------


## ollba

, ,      ....

     .       (   )  10.04.13.     ,      -.     10.04.13. 
 ?           ?    / .    ,    ?       .   ?

----------


## saigak

> .


      ?

----------


## ollba

..... , ,   .  - ???

----------

*ollba*,     .   .

----------


## ollba

: http://www.migrants.ru/forum/theme.php?id=4552
 ,   .

----------


## saigak

*ollba*,       ? - .       ,        ...

----------


## alt-x

> .       (   )  10.04.13.    ,      -.     10.04.13.
>  ?           ?    / .    ,    ?       .   ?


        ,  ,          2 .
,               .  .         . 
,  ,   ,      .    -      ,            (  -),        ,      .
,   -     -    .

----------


## vesnas

- - 09.05.2013      ( 90 )-    ?         ?         ?

----------


## saigak

> -    ?


,       - .





> ?


, 7.




> ?


.

----------


## vesnas

saigak,-       ?       ?

----------

,      .      ???     ??

----------

> ?


   .

----------


## andreim

,   3        ,    ,        

 ,     20 ,     22  23 ?

----------


## Marian

> ?


           .           ,      ,          . ?        ?

----------


## vesnas

,,    -    ,    ,                      30 (  - )        10  -      -     ?  ?

----------


## saigak

*Marian*, 




> 20 ,     22  23 ?


 23.

----------

> ,,    -    ,    ,                      30 (  - )        10  -      -     ?  ?


       ?           ?

----------


## 88

-                ,        (  ,    ).      5000 .   .

----------


## 88

> !
> 
>  13  4 115     30.12.12.      11.01.13
>        ,                   .



  ,   ,        ,    ?

----------


## 88

13.1 .9
9.     (),         ,      ,    ,     , **             ,         ,        -     ( )   ,                  .            .
( .    23.07.2008 N 160-,  19.05.2010 N 86-)

----------


## -

,   ,       . 
,       90 .      ,         " ".     .       ( )    .     ,    .          ,   .             ,     .     ,      10  (   ,  ).        .       ,     ,     .    .

----------


## 88

,    - ,      .       2014 .  ,    .        -     ,    .

----------


## -

> ,    - ,      .       2014 .  ,    .        -     ,    .


            . ,    .
  .       ,         .  ,     .        .

----------


## Lemori

> 13.1 .9
> 9.     (),         ,      ,    , *    ,*                ,         ,        -     ( )   ,                  .            .
> ( .    23.07.2008 N 160-,  19.05.2010 N 86-)


  "   "
                .

----------


## 88

Lemori,     .9        ,       .      .

----------


## 88

> . ,    .
>   .       ,         .  ,     .        .


,      ?  ,    -           ?

----------


## saigak

> .


   . ....




> ?


,    .. ..     .

----------


## 88

?      .     .      .

----------


## saigak

*88*,   ,     ...      .

----------


## -

!  ,  .        , 8-       ,    ,  .     11- . 
   ?  ,       ? 
,         (  )       , , ,   8- .  . ,     ,   11- .        .
 ?

----------

....
   ,    -,   ..,     .    ?     ,  ?    ,    3 ,      ,   3   ..
       ,    ,     ?  ....

----------


## Kassir

**, :

1.    25.07.2002 N 115- "       "

2.     28.06.2010 N 147 (.  12.03.2014) "                 " (  "           ", "  ,          ,     ", "      ()         -    ,      ,    ,                  ", "      ()         -     ( )    (  ),                     ,   ,                  ", "                  (  ),          ()                    ,   ,       (  )  ") 

3.     24.08.2007 N -6-04/676@ "           "

  "       " N 115-

 13.       



> 4.     ()                ,          ,      ,     .
> 
> 4.5.     ()                 ,   :
>  1)      ,    ;


       ,       ,   "   ".               ,        ,  ( . 3 )   (  . 10 )       .
         ,     .4.5. .13 .


 13.1.    ,      ,    



> 9.     (),         ,      ,    ,     ,               ,         ,        -     ( )   ,                  .            .


       (3 ..),     ,   N 6       28  2010 . N 147 "                 "

 18.             



> 8.     (),                        -     ( ), :
> 4)                                ,           ,       ,             -     ( ),            ,          ,     ,       ;


    -           .      10     ,       (. 4 . 8 . 18   115-).     ,      24  2007 .  -6-04/676            .

           ,   .        ,       - 2.,    ,  ,     . -   .

----------


## Kak_tak

,   :

 ,  /     2 000 000 .   (   167 000  ),   .  (  )          ,   ,   14      .      . 
 ,   -            14      (    ).

 13.1, 13.2 ()     

     ,  -   3 ,      3 ,     ,   

 ,    ,   ,      .

----------

, -.    .  ,  .    .    ,      ?          ?

----------


## Kassir

**, ,   .  ,          .   ,  , .

----------


## MalishkaMu

1.     ,       ?    ,       . ?  ,    ? 
2.               ,   ?
3.          ?

----------


## Zem-dd

SOS!!!
 - ,  ,     2-   ""  ?       , , ,     .

----------

> SOS!!!
>  - ,  ,     2-   ""  ?       , , ,     .


    2.5  ( ) -   ,    "",       .

----------


## Zem-dd

> 2.5  ( ) -   ,    "",       .


 :Yahoo:    !
!!!

----------

?

----------


## Kassir

> ?


 -,    :

    28.06.2010 N 147  "                 ". 
 N 5.        -    ,      ,    .
 N 10.        -    ,      ,    .

----------


## grom825

,    .   (),     ,         2016 .  . .      ,   ?   ,   ,  ?

----------

*grom825*,       .       .       .

----------


## grom825

,     ?

----------

*grom825*,

----------


## kiry

> ,    .   (),     ,         2016 .  . .      ,   ?


 
115-:" 13.       
.5.                ,       ."




> ,     ?


 
"8.     (),                        -     ( ), :
4)                    ...."
 -   ,   .  -   ,    800 .

----------


## Kassir

> ,


,  .

   25.07.2002 N 115- (.  24.11.2014) "       "
 2.  



> -  , **           ;

----------


## katrom

.
              01.01.2015     ?

----------


## delfinost

(),         ,          ,         ,     ()        -     ( ) * ,   3  *      ()  .

  640   08.12.14,

----------


## katrom

> (),         ,          ,         ,     ()        -     ( ) * ,   3  *      ()  .
> 
>   640   08.12.14,


 ?

----------


## delfinost

,      (), ,   .

----------

> ,      (), ,   .


    (   ),   -       ,     .     ,    .

----------


## kiry

> ,    .


     . ?     ?

----------


## katrom

> (   ),   -       ,     .     ,    .


   ?
 .8 .13 115 
8.     (),         ,               ,         ,     ()        -     ( )  ,           ()  .

**     ()           *           -   ,     ,       .*

      (     )        .http://www.consultant.ru/document/co...2573/?frame=15  , 1992-2015

**

----------


## kiry

*katrom*,    ,      .(  ?)    ,   , ...
     .   . 8-  .     ,    ?

----------


## katrom

:  3 .:      ,    , 3 -     .     3 . .

----------


## kiry

.  .  "" -  ?   ?

----------


## katrom

.  .

----------


## kiry

,     -  ?       ,      ?     ,    1          ?  - ?...

----------


## katrom

,     .    ,   ""

----------


## kiry

:
"6.                       ,   .

9.                                            ,       ,  ,         .

       2   .       (  )       ,    (  )                                 .   2                ,        .        ,      ,    ."
   ,  .

----------


## katrom

> :
> "6.


 




> [/U]  ,   .


 : 
**     ()                      -   ,     ,       .


    .

----------


## kiry

""?  -   ,   .  - .         ,     .

----------


## katrom

" ",  ,   ..
  .    ?

----------


## kiry

:
7.                      ,    ,     ,  .
8.      ,  ,          ( N 1   ).
         .
9.              ,  ,         ,     .
10. ,    ,          .       "   ".

800     , , .    -

----------


## katrom

> 800     , , .


 :Frown:

----------


## katrom

> :
> 7.                      ,    ,     ,  .
> 8.      ,  ,          ( N 1   ).
>          .
> 9.              ,  ,         ,     .
> 10. ,    ,          .       "   ".


 
.
http://www.fmsmoscow.ru/docs/work_mi...patent-td.html

----------


## kiry

?    "".      - " ".  ,  ...   -   .    ...     .

----------


## katrom

> - " ".  ,


  :Frown:       ,       .

----------


## mamamal

,    !

----------


## mamamal

> ?
>  .8 .13 115 
> 8.     (),         ,               ,         ,     ()        -     ( )  ,           ()  .
> 
> **     ()           *           -   ,     ,       .*
> 
>       (     )        .http://www.consultant.ru/document/co...2573/?frame=15  , 1992-2015
> 
> **


    -    !   ,          ,      -     .

----------


## mamamal

,       ,      .        -         ,     ,    .         -   31.12.2014     ,   . 
  ,     -       ,    . 
    ? 
     ,     -   .8  .

----------


## imnot

.
 ()  ,    .           5 ,     ,   ?   -  2015 ,         ?         ?
   ,       ,       2014,      12  2014      200 ?  30  13?

----------


## katrom

> .
>  ()  ,    .           5 ,     ,   ?   -  2015 ,         ?         ?
>    ,       ,       2014,      12  2014      200 ?  30  13?


1. ,       , . /   ,     .   01.01.2015       (22%)      .
2.  - ,   2,9%.
3.    13%.

----------


## Enic

:Smilie: 
  ,

       .
       ,     .      ,            .       ,            .

         ,   ?

----------


## imnot

> 1. ,       , . /   ,     .   01.01.2015       (22%)      .
> 2.  - ,   2,9%.
> 3.    13%.



   .
      2015.     ,     ?
- 13%,
- 22%,
- 2.9%,
      ?

----------


## katrom

.
     ,   .      .
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=538546       .

----------


## kiry

*katrom*,    *imnot*?    ,     .   *imnot* - ,  ,  ,     . 10    29.11.2010 N 326-

----------


## katrom

> *katrom*,    *imnot*?    ,     .   *imnot* - ,  ,  ,     . 10    29.11.2010 N 326-


 ,  .

----------


## kiry

> 


  "  "




> 31.12.2014


 ""
  ,           ()        ,    ,     -       2015 .       -    3-  ;       2015  -    . .    .      . .  -   ,  ,    ,     ,    ,    . 
 ,   ....
     .5 . 8 . 13  115--     ,     .   :
"             ,       ,           ()      .                             ,        .

----------


## katrom

,

----------

. ,                      ?

----------


## kiry

,  , ..     /,   .

----------

. ,  -  ,     ?        (,   .  , ,       ...)

----------


## kiry

-   800 .       -     .  ,     .  ,            .

----------


## 76

?    .    ?

----------


## saigak

.

----------


## 76

. .

----------


## Botox

> ,


  ?    ?            (  ).     ,   .

----------


## katrom

> ?    ?            (  ).     ,   .


   ,         (  )?   .     47 (  ).
    .       .

----------


## Botox

> ,         (  )?   .     47 (  ).
>     .       .


   .    ,          ,      . (  ).    ?

----------


## katrom

> .    ,          ,      . (  ).    ?


      ,    ,       :yes:   .

----------

!  
, ,    ,  +
 -   
 -     (    09/2014)

  , 
 , 
  ,
  ( 3 ).
    .       .
          ?
   .      .

----------

[QUOTE=  ;54454873] !  
, ,    ,  +
,     09/2014

----------

,        -:
5       ,    ,  24/12/2014.
  , ..          .
        ?

----------


## kiry

()  ,   ..   ,   -   ,    - ...     .

----------

[RIGHT]  . ,  . . 
       .      .     .   ,  - /    .            .
1.        , ? 

 - ,  ,         24/12/2014 (   ,       )             31/12/2014 .  ?
     2014    .   2014     . 
2.  2015       , ?
3.  01/01/2015   ,  30%,         -  , ?
     .

----------


## 2010

,      ..   ,    ,          ????

----------


## katrom

> ,      ..   ,    ,          ????


  13%  .

----------


## 2010

..      ????

----------


## kiry

> ,      ..   ,    ,          ????


         ?

----------

! 01.04.15       ,    01.01.15..., ,: -,    ,      ,         - "" ?....

----------


## saigak

, .      ..   14000     .    .  :Embarrassment:

----------

,     , 183    ,    )?   ?            ?          ?,      ?...

----------


## saigak

.           .        ""

----------

!       ().          ?

----------


## alt-x

.   ,      ,      ,    7        .

----------

!
, ,     
   -   ,  ,  -  ..
     ,     ,   .
1.    3        , 10?
2.  ???   ((
3.     (   )?
4.   3     ?
5.  -    ?

----------

-    ,      ?

----------

2015,  ,  
"  -      .. "  "
-  :
"     ()                ,    "."
           ...
   ,   ,    ,     ?

----------


## alt-x

> 3        , 10?


.



> ???   ((


        ,     ,  ,  ,  -  ,   -  .  .   , , ,     9  18  .



> 3.     (   )?


 .      .



> 4.   3     ?


  , -  3   .     ,      : ,  ... ,    ,     -   .  ,   .



> 5.  -    ?


  .    ,  -    ,  -       .

   ,       .  -   .

----------


## alt-x

> "     ()                ,    "."


    31.12.2014.

----------

-           ?

----------


## alt-x

.    ,   - .
          , .. , -,    )

----------

,     .
     -       (  ..   -      ???        -     ???)
     . ,          ???
   , , ...      .

----------


## alt-x

?
     .
  -.
   .

       ?

----------

,    )) 
        ,          ( ,  ).   ?

----------


## alt-x

?
   ,     ?
   ,     ?
   ,     ?
   ,     ?
      ?

 :   ?

----------

,       ,         .  .

----------

.

----------


## alt-x

,       ,      ,    . ,     ,    .    -   - .
        ()  ,        .

----------

!

----------

